# Movie Baker's Dozen



## Art Rock

This little game is based on the Musical Baker's Dozen game introduced earlier this year by Ingélou.

The idea is that we take turns posting movie titles that meet a certain theme (e.g. movies with the word red in the title, movies that feature Audrey Hepburn, movies that were directed by Kubrick, movies with soundtrack by Elfman, etc). Please do not google for answers - unless to confirm what you want to post.

Please copy the theme and previous titles from the preceding post and add your own.

Ideally, we would not post two or more titles in a row. If you like to play but have limited access, you can post three in a row, but then refrain from further posting to that theme.

Once we have 13 titles (remakes with the same title should not be used), the player posting the 13th can define the new theme and post the first title for that theme.

Try to keep the themes not too generic (e.g. rather than "movies with a colour in the title", use something specific like "movies with the colour blue in the title").

If we feel 13 is too high, we can adjust to a lower number.

Let's see whether we have sufficient people interested to play this. If not, so be it. 

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.

=====================================================

Themes completed:
1. Movie titles containing a number 
2. Movie titles containing a place name
3. Movie titles containing a body part name
4. Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name
5. Movie titles containing food
6. Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)
7. Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words
8. Movie titles with story or stories in the title
9. Non-French movies set at least partially in France
10. First films of film trilogies
11. Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title
12. Movies set at least partially in Africa
13. Movies with hostile aliens
14. Under the sea
15. Movie titles containing an animal
16. Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening
17. Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)
18. Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person
19. Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife
20. Movies with dogs 
21. Movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title
22. Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title
23. Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title
24. Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words
25. Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title
26. Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)
27. Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title
28. Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies
29. Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)
30. Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title
31. Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White 
32. Food movies
33. Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part
34. Robot movies
35. Movies about teachers and students
36. Movies about adultery
37. Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters
38. Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post
39. Movies which include an important (legal) court scene
40. Indian (Native American) movies
41. Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title
42. (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India
43. Movies containing the name of metals
44. Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title
45. Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title
46. Movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title
47. Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses
48. Movies for adults with children as the main characters
49. Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title
50. Movies with punctuation in the title
51. Movies set at least partially in China
52. Movies with a drink in the title
53. Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title
54. Movies in which a leading character dies in the end
55. Famous Composers
56. South America. Setting or referred to in the title
57. World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain 
58. World War One Themed Films
59. Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title
60. Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies 
61. Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography
62. Movies which are set at least partially in Japan
63. Swordfights!
64. A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear...
65. Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own 
66. Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive
67. Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane
68. Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too
69. British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats
70. Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)
71. Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name
72. American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats
73. Movies With Extended Battle Sequences 
74. Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title
75. Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works
76. Movies with Angelic Beings
77. Movies with ghosts
78. Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand
79. Films featuring Nuns
80. Films where the villain is a woman
81. Films which are the last appearance of a star actor 
82. Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family
83. Titles of movies which contain the word and
84. Movies which are set at least partially in Italy
85. Movies with the word murder in it
86. Movies involving time travel
87. Movies involving Coming of age
88. Titles which are imperatives/ commands
89. Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title
90. Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland
91. Movies with a dystopian setting
92. Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations
93. Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title
94. Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical 
95. Movies with a scene in a concert hall
96. Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres
97. Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows 
98. Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution
99. Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president
100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on


----------



## Taggart

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D. 
2) Magnificent Seven

Comment - do times count as numbers?


----------



## Art Rock

Times count as numbers (ten o'clock, in the year 2525, etc).


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012


----------



## Taggart

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012 
4) 12 Angry Men


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men 
5) 12 Monkeys


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys 
6) Se7en


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma 
8) The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women 
10) Four weddings and a funeral


----------



## Chilham

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women
10) Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Chilham

Ha! Snap! ...............


----------



## Art Rock

What are the odds? Same minute, same title.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women 
10) Four weddings and a funeral
11) The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women
10) Four weddings and a funeral
11) The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
12) The Three Musketeers


----------



## Taggart

Theme 1: movie titles containing a number (not a number referring to a series, such as Back to the future 3).

1) One Million A.D.
2) Magnificent Seven
3) 2012
4) 12 Angry Men
5) 12 Monkeys
6) Se7en
7) The 3.10 to Yuma
8) The Taking of Pelham 123
9) Two Women
10) Four weddings and a funeral
11) The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
12) The Three Musketeers 
13) Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Taggart

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma 
2) Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express 
5) The Budapest Hotel


----------



## pianozach

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express 
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express 
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca 
9) Road to Singapore


----------



## Chilham

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca 
9) Road to Singapore
10) The Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## Art Rock

^ excellent... I like creative responses.


----------



## senza sordino

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca
9) Road to Singapore
10) The Flight of the Phoenix
11) In Bruges


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca
9) Road to Singapore
10) The Flight of the Phoenix
11) In Bruges
12) Death in Venice


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 2: movie titles containing a place name

1) Oklahoma
2) Sleepless in Seattle
3) Wetherby
4) Chungking Express
5) The Budapest Hotel
6) Leaving Las Vegas
7) New York, New York
8) Casa Blanca
9) Road to Singapore
10) The Flight of the Phoenix
11) In Bruges
12) Death in Venice
13) Paris, Texas


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws 
2) A Farewell to Arms


----------



## Chilham

^^^ Very good.

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws 
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws 
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm


----------



## Taggart

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm 
5) Goldfinger


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger 
6) Hair


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger 
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head


----------



## pianozach

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger 
6) Hair
7) The Devil's Hand


----------



## Art Rock

Correction:

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head 
8) The Devil's Hand


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head
8) The Devil's Hand
9) Finding your feet


----------



## Taggart

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head
8) The Devil's Hand
9) Finding your feet 
10) Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 3: movie title containing a body part name

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head
8) The Devil's Hand
9) Finding your feet
10) Cool Hand Luke
11) The Heart of the Matter


----------



## Chilham

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head
8) The Devil's Hand
9) Finding your feet
10) Cool Hand Luke
11) The Heart of the Matter
12) Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Chilham said:


> 1) Jaws
> 2) A Farewell to Arms
> 3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
> 4) The Eye of the Storm
> 5) Goldfinger
> 6) Hair
> 7) A Hole in the Head
> 8) The Devil's Hand
> 9) Finding your feet
> 10) Cool Hand Luke
> 11) The Heart of the Matter
> 12) Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


What body part is in #12?


----------



## SanAntone

1) Jaws
2) A Farewell to Arms
3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
4) The Eye of the Storm
5) Goldfinger
6) Hair
7) A Hole in the Head
8) The Devil's Hand
9) Finding your feet
10) Cool Hand Luke
11) The Heart of the Matter
12) Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
13) The Man with the Golden Arm


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel


----------



## pianozach

Chilham said:


> 1) Jaws
> 2) A Farewell to Arms
> 3) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
> 4) The Eye of the Storm
> 5) Goldfinger
> 6) Hair
> 7) A Hole in the Head
> 8) The Devil's Hand
> 9) Finding your feet
> 10) Cool Hand Luke
> 11) The Heart of the Matter
> 12) Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back





Johnnie Burgess said:


> What body part is in #12?


It was another very clever body part, just as *Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom* was.

*Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back*


----------



## pianozach

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie


----------



## Taggart

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie 
4) Ninotchka


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie 
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie 
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess 
6) Annie


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie 
7) Sabrina


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma 
9) Barbarella


----------



## Chilham

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma 
9) Barbarella
10) Carrie


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma
9) Barbarella
10) Carrie
11) Pocahontas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma
9) Barbarella
10) Carrie
11) Pocahontas 
12) Mulan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 4: Movie titles consisting of one word - a female name

1) Rebecca
2) Jezebel
3) Amélie
4) Ninotchka
5) Tess
6) Annie
7) Sabrina
8) Emma
9) Barbarella
10) Carrie
11) Pocahontas 
12) Mulan
13) Harriet


----------



## Chilham

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath 
2) A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath 
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro


----------



## D Smith

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath 
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill 
5) Ratatouille


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill 
5) Ratatouille 
6) American Pie


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie 
7) Chocolat


----------



## Nereffid

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup


----------



## Chilham

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam


----------



## pianozach

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam
10) Pork Chop Hill


----------



## Art Rock

10=4, let's continue with a new #10.


----------



## Taggart

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam
10) Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## pianozach

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie 
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam
10) Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
11) Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam
10) Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
11) Strawberry Fields Forever 
12) Hamburger Hill


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 5: Movie titles containing food

1) The Grapes of Wrath
2) A Clockwork Orange
3) Bitter Rice /Riso amaro
4) Pork Chop Hill
5) Ratatouille
6) American Pie
7) Chocolat
8) Duck Soup
9) Space Jam
10) Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
11) Strawberry Fields Forever
12) Hamburger Hill
13) The Egg and I


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown 
2) Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## D Smith

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown 
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr. Arkadin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town


----------



## Celloman

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington


----------



## Joe B

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Celloman

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## Chilham

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House
9) Mr. Turner


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House
9) Mr. Turner
10) They Call Me Mr Tibbs


----------



## Celloman

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House
9) Mr. Turner
10) They Call Me Mr Tibbs
11) Mrs Miniver


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House
9) Mr. Turner
10) They Call Me Mr Tibbs 
11) Mrs Miniver 
12) Mr. Bean's Holiday


----------



## Celloman

I just knew that somebody was going to bring Mr. Bean into it.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, I was running out of ideas.


----------



## Celloman

Theme 6: Movie titles containing word Mr or Mrs (or both)

1) Mrs Brown
2) Mr and Mrs Smith
3) Mr Arkadin
4) Mr Deeds goes to Town
5) Mr Skeffington
6) Mr. Holland's Opus
7) Mrs. Doubtfire
8) Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House
9) Mr. Turner
10) They Call Me Mr Tibbs
11) Mrs Miniver
12) Mr. Bean's Holiday
13) Mr Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## Celloman

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp 
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## D Smith

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp 
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp 
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman


----------



## Taggart

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman 
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman 
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish 
8) Murder By Death


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish
8) Murder By Death
9) La vita è bella


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish
8) Murder By Death
9) La vita è bella
10) Death Takes a Holiday


----------



## pianozach

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish
8) Murder By Death
9) La vita è bella
10) Death Takes a Holiday
11) My Life As a Dog


----------



## Chilham

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

1) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
2) Monty Python's Life of Brian
3) Death in Venice
4) It's a Wonderful Life
5) Death of a Salesman
6) The Private Life of Henry VIII
7) Death Wish
8) Murder By Death
9) La vita è bella
10) Death Takes a Holiday
11) My Life As a Dog
12) Life of Pi


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 7: Movie titles containing the words "life" or "death" or both of those words

01) The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
02) Monty Python's Life of Brian
03) Death in Venice
04) It's a Wonderful Life
05) Death of a Salesman
06) The Private Life of Henry VIII
07) Death Wish
08) Murder By Death
09) La vita è bella
10) Death Takes a Holiday
11) My Life As a Dog
12) Life of Pi
13) A Matter of Life and Death (aka Stairway to Heaven)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

01)


----------



## SanAntone

Would _A Bronx Tale _qualify?


----------



## Art Rock

I'd say yes, since it was not specified that _the word _story or stories should be in the title.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories


----------



## Taggart

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories 
4) Toy Story


----------



## Chilham

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories 
4) Toy Story
5? Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5*? * (sic) Once Upon a Time in the West - *By his question mark, I assume Chilham is asking for this to be okayed? *
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told 
7) West Side Story

I'd say _Once Upon a Time in the West _is close enough to the intentions of this theme.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story 
9) Love Story


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story 
9) Love Story
10) The Philadelphia Story


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story
9) Love Story
10) The Philadelphia Story
11) The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## Taggart

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story
9) Love Story
10) The Philadelphia Story
11) The Buddy Holly Story 
12) The Glen Miller Story


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 8: movie titles with story or stories in the title

1) A Bronx Tale
2) The NeverEnding Story
3) The Meyerowitz Stories
4) Toy Story
5) Once Upon a Time in the West
6) The Greatest Story Ever Told
7) West Side Story
8) Based on a True Story
9) Love Story
10) The Philadelphia Story
11) The Buddy Holly Story
12) The Glen Miller Story 
13) DodgeBall: A True Underdog Story


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juliet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers


----------



## Chilham

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juliet, non-French movies movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juliet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception 
3) Allied


----------



## Chilham

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juliet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception 
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc

Query: When you say 'non-French' do you mean it's not made in France or by a French director, or do you mean that the title hasn't to be in the French language?


----------



## Art Rock

Not a French movie: dialogues should not be mainly in French. I realize it was ambiguous.


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:



Theme 9: for Quatorze Juliet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity 
5) Joan of Arc


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks. :tiphat: 
(It's *Quatorze Juillet* by the way.)


----------



## Art Rock

Also true. And I did live for over two years in France...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc 
6) A View to a Kill


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables


----------



## Taggart

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables 
9) Day of the Jackal


----------



## Chilham

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables
9) Day of the Jackal
10) Da Vinci Code


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables
9) Day of the Jackal
10) Da Vinci Code
11) Carve Her Name With Pride


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables
9) Day of the Jackal
10) Da Vinci Code
11) Carve Her Name With Pride 
12) Chocolat


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 9: for Quatorze Juillet, non-French movies set at least partially in France

1) The Three Musketeers
2) Inception
3) Allied
4) The Bourne Identity
5) Joan of Arc
6) A View to a Kill
7) A Good Year
8) Les Miserables
9) Day of the Jackal
10) Da Vinci Code
11) Carve Her Name With Pride
12) Chocolat
13) The French Connection


----------



## pianozach

Theme 9: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring 
3) Back to the future I


----------



## pianozach

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring 
3) Back to the future I 
4) A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## Taggart

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars 
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey 
6) The Godfather


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery 
8) Three Colours: Blue


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
8) Three Colours: Blue
9) The Bourne Identity (the fourth film Legacy is not actually part of the trilogy, but if this doesn't qualify, just delete it)


----------



## Conrad2

...............


----------



## Art Rock

I think 9 is acceptable, but 10=8.


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
8) Three Colours: Blue
9) The Bourne Identity (the fourth film Legacy is not actually part of the trilogy, but if this doesn't qualify, just delete it)
10) Alien


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
8) Three Colours: Blue
9) The Bourne Identity (the fourth film Legacy is not actually part of the trilogy, but if this doesn't qualify, just delete it)
10) Alien 
11) No Greater Love


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
8) Three Colours: Blue
9) The Bourne Identity (the fourth film Legacy is not actually part of the trilogy, but if this doesn't qualify, just delete it)
10) Alien 
11) No Greater Love
12) A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 10: First films of film trilogies

1) Koyaanisqatsi
2) The Fellowship of the Ring
3) Back to the future I
4) A Fistful of Dollars
5) The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
6) The Godfather
7) Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
8) Three Colours: Blue
9) The Bourne Identity (the fourth film Legacy is not actually part of the trilogy, but if this doesn't qualify, just delete it)
10) Alien
11) No Greater Love
12) A Nightmare on Elm Street
13) Batman Begins (first of the Dark Knight trilogy)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title. Please, no slithery entries or witty evasions! 

1. The Cruel Sea


----------



## Taggart

Theme 11: Movies with Sea ((or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title. Please, no slithery entries or witty evasions! 

1. The Cruel Sea 
2. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title. 

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 11: Movies with Sea ((or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea 
4) Ocean 11


----------



## pianozach

Theme 11: Movies with Sea ((or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea 
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Taggart

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea 
7) South Pacific


----------



## D Smith

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea 
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves
9) The Red Sea Diving Resort


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves
9) The Red Sea Diving Resort
10) Sea of Love


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean's 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves
9) The Red Sea Diving Resort
10) Sea of Love 
11) North Sea Hijack


----------



## Taggart

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean's 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves
9) The Red Sea Diving Resort
10) Sea of Love
11) North Sea Hijack 
12)The Sea Shall Not Have Them


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 11: Movies with Sea (or sea-equivalent e.g. Ocean, Mediterranean, Waves) in the title.

1) The Cruel Sea
2) Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
3) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
4) Ocean's 11
5) The Old Man and the Sea
6) The Deep Blue Sea
7) South Pacific
8) Breaking the Waves
9) The Red Sea Diving Resort
10) Sea of Love
11) North Sea Hijack
12) The Sea Shall Not Have Them 
13) Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa 
3. Road to Zanzibar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex


----------



## Taggart

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex 
5. Beau Geste


----------



## Chilham

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex 
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca 
7. Death on the Nile


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom


----------



## Chilham

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland 
10. District 9


----------



## D Smith

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland 
10. District 9
11. The Invisible Ray


----------



## Joe B

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland
10. District 9
11. The Invisible Ray
12. The Ghost and the Darkness
13. District 9


----------



## Joe B

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland
10. District 9
11. The Invisible Ray
12. The Ghost and the Darkness

The #13 posted was already used. Also, please do not post more than once in a row, unless you have limited access (if that is the case, fine).


----------



## pianozach

Current board:

Theme 12: Movies set at least partially in Africa

1. Allied
2. Out of Africa
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Ice-Cold in Alex
5. Beau Geste
6. Casablanca
7. Death on the Nile
8. Cry Freedom
9. The Last King of Scotland
10. District 9
11. The Invisible Ray
12. The Ghost and the Darkness
13. The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## pianozach

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds 
5. Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## D Smith

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds 
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Celloman

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers 
8. Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## Taggart

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers
8. Star Trek: First Contact 
9. The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers
8. Star Trek: First Contact
9. The Day the Earth Stood Still 
10. 10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers
8. Star Trek: First Contact
9. The Day the Earth Stood Still
10. 10 Cloverfield Lane
11. Battlestar Galactica (the film, 1978)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers
8. Star Trek: First Contact
9. The Day the Earth Stood Still
10. 10 Cloverfield Lane
11. Battlestar Galactica (the film, 1978)
12. Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## pianozach

Theme 13: movies with hostile aliens

1. Alien
2. Predator
3. Independence Day
4. War of the Worlds 
5. Edge of Tomorrow
6. I Married a Monster from Outer Space
7. The Avengers
8. Star Trek: First Contact
9. The Day the Earth Stood Still
10. 10 Cloverfield Lane
11. Battlestar Galactica (the film, 1978)
12. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
13. Mars Attacks!


----------



## pianozach

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss


----------



## Celloman

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid


Also contains a song titled "Under the Sea"


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo


----------



## Taggart

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo 
4. The Enemy Below


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo 
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn


----------



## Chilham

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn
7. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Joe B

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn
7. The Hunt for Red October
8. Run Silent, Run Deep
9. Das Boot
10. Operation Petticoat (love this movie)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn
7. The Hunt for Red October
8. Run Silent, Run Deep
9. Das Boot
10. Operation Petticoat (love this movie)
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn
7. The Hunt for Red October
8. Run Silent, Run Deep
9. Das Boot
10. Operation Petticoat (love this movie)
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
12. The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14: Under the sea

1. The Abyss
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Finding Nemo
4. The Enemy Below
5. Down Periscope
6. We Dive At Dawn
7. The Hunt for Red October
8. Run Silent, Run Deep
9. Das Boot
10. Operation Petticoat (love this movie)
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
12. The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou 
13. The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal 

1. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence 
3. 101 Dalmatians


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher 
5. Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher 
5. Snakes on a Planet
6. Peter Rabbit


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher 
5. Snakes on a Planet
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon 
8. The Day of the Jackal


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon
8. The Day of the Jackal 
9. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Chilham

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon
8. The Day of the Jackal 
9. Kung Fu Panda
10. Dances With Wolves


----------



## D Smith

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon
8. The Day of the Jackal 
9. Kung Fu Panda
10. Dances With Wolves
11. The Pink Panther


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon
8. The Day of the Jackal
9. Kung Fu Panda
10. Dances With Wolves
11. The Pink Panther
12. Anaconda


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 15: Movie titles containing an animal

1. A Fish Called Wanda
2. Rabbit-Proof Fence
3. 101 Dalmatians
4. My Octopus Teacher
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Peter Rabbit
7. Dog Day Afternoon
8. The Day of the Jackal
9. Kung Fu Panda
10. Dances With Wolves
11. The Pink Panther
12. Anaconda 
13. Enter the Dragon


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, noon, afternoon, twilight or evening.

1, Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Taggart

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam 
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. In the Heat of the NIght


----------



## Ingélou

(Corrected Board)

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the NIght
7. Some Velvet Morning


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam 
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the NIght
7. Some Velvet Morning 
8. High Noon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the Night
7. Some Velvet Morning
8. High Noon
9. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Chilham

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the Night
7. Some Velvet Morning
8. High Noon
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Groundhog Day


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the Night
7. Some Velvet Morning
8. High Noon
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Groundhog Day
11. An Autumn Afternoon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the Night
7. Some Velvet Morning
8. High Noon
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Groundhog Day
11. An Autumn Afternoon
12. Good Morning, Miss Dove


----------



## Taggart

Theme 16: Movie titles containing either night, morning, day, noon, afternoon or evening.

1. Dog Day Afternoon
2. Night of the Living Dead
3. A Hard Day's Night
4. Good Morning, Vietnam
5. Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
6. In the Heat of the Night
7. Some Velvet Morning
8. High Noon
9. Saturday Night Fever
10. Groundhog Day
11. An Autumn Afternoon
12. Good Morning, Miss Dove 
13. Morning Glory


----------



## Taggart

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden 
3. Krakatoa, East of Java


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Chilham

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story 
8. South Pacific


----------



## D Smith

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story 
8. South Pacific
9. The North Star


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story
8. South Pacific
9. The North Star
10. Goin' South


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story
8. South Pacific
9. The North Star
10. Goin' South
11. Wild Wild West


----------



## pianozach

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story
8. South Pacific
9. The North Star
10. Goin' South
11. Wild Wild West
12. Song of the South


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 17: Movie titles containing compass points ( East, South, South East etc)

1. North by Northwest
2. East of Eden
3. Krakatoa, East of Java
4. Once Upon a Time in the West
5. Westworld
6. South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
7. West Side Story
8. South Pacific
9. The North Star
10. Goin' South
11. Wild Wild West
12. Song of the South
13. Nikki Wild Dog of the North


----------



## pianozach

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz 
2. The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz 
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz 
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan 
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## Chilham

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin
9. Maleficent


----------



## Chilham

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin
9. Maleficent
10. The Illusionist


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin
9. Maleficent
10. The Illusionist
11. Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin
9. Maleficent
10. The Illusionist
11. Mary Poppins Returns
12. The Tooth Fairy


----------



## Taggart

Theme 18: Movie titles containing a wizard, magician, or other magical person.

1. The Wizard of Oz
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice
4. Wake of the Red Witch
5. Lilly the Witch: The Journey to Mandolan
6. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
8. Merlin
9. Maleficent
10. The Illusionist
11. Mary Poppins Returns
12. The Tooth Fairy 
13. Houdini


----------



## Taggart

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife etc.

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife etc. 

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives 
4. The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein 
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## D Smith

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein 
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein 
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband 
8. Bride of Chucky


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband
8. Bride of Chucky 
9. The Bride Wore Black (Truffaut)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband 
8. Bride of Chucky
9. The Bride Wore Black (Truffaut)
10. Sister of the Groom


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband
8. Bride of Chucky
9. The Bride Wore Black (Truffaut)
10. Sister of the Groom
11. My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband
8. Bride of Chucky
9. The Bride Wore Black (Truffaut)
10. Sister of the Groom
11. My Best Friend's Wedding
12. Wedding Crashers


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 19: Movie titles containing wedding, marriage, husband or wife

1. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
2. Father of the Bride
3. Husbands and Wives
4. The Bride of Frankenstein
5. Four Weddings and a Funeral
6. Blind Husbands
7. An Ideal Husband
8. Bride of Chucky
9. The Bride Wore Black (Truffaut)
10. Sister of the Groom
11. My Best Friend's Wedding
12. Wedding Crashers
13. Monsoon Wedding


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmations


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale


----------



## D Smith

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp


----------



## pianozach

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud 
8. Beethoven


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven 
9. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Taggart

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven
9. Dog Day Afternoon 
10. Lassie come home


----------



## Art Rock

MrNobody said:


> 9. Dog Day Afternoon


I don't think that's what WNvXXT was looking for. It's about movies with dogs, not 'dog' in the title.


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 20: movies with dogs

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven
9. Lassie come home
10. Marley & Me


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 20: movies with dogs - 

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven
9. Lassie come home
10. Marley & Me
11. A Dog's Purpose


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20: movies with dogs -

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven
9. Lassie come home
10. Marley & Me
11. A Dog's Purpose 
12. K-9


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 20: movies with dogs -

1. As Good as it Gets
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain
4. Hachi: A Dog's Tale
5. Old Yeller
6. Lady and the Tramp
7. Air Bud
8. Beethoven
9. Lassie come home
10. Marley & Me
11. A Dog's Purpose
12. K-9 
13. Return of Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey, I just noticed that there's a list of the themes so far and where to find them in the Opening Post. 
How brilliantly helpful! 

Thank you, Art Rock. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago 
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large 
6. The abominable Dr Phibes


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange


----------



## Chilham

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor 
9. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor
9. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
10. Doctor Who


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor
9. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
10. Doctor Who 
11. The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor
9. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
10. Doctor Who
11. The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu
12. Dr. No


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 21: movies with the word 'doctor' (or doc) in the title.

1. Dr Strangelove
2. Dr Zhivago
3. Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde
4. Doctor Doolittle
5. Doctor at Large
6. The abominable Dr Phibes
7. Doctor Strange
8. Carry On Doctor
9. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
10. Doctor Who
11. The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu
12. Dr. No
13. The Doctor


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title. 

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## Taggart

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray 
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs 
3. Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump


----------



## D Smith

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus
9. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## pianozach

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey 
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus
9. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10. Black Swan


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus
9. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10. Black Swan
11. White Dog


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus
9. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10. Black Swan
11. White Dog
12. Men in Black


----------



## Taggart

Theme 22: Movies with the words black or white or grey/gray in the title.

1. The Picture of Dorian Gray
2. Snow White & the 7 Dwarfs
3. Fifty Shades of Grey
4. Black Sabbath
5. White Men Can't Jump
6. Gray Lady Down
7. Black Hawk Down
8. Black Narcissus
9. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10. Black Swan
11. White Dog
12. Men in Black 
13. White Christmas


----------



## Taggart

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title 

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull 
2. The Eagle has Landed


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup 
4. The Birds


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds 
5. Hudson Hawk


----------



## Taggart

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk 
6. Maltese Falcon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon 
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest 
8. Bird on a wire


----------



## Joe B

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Bird on a wire
9. The Birdcage


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Bird on a wire
9. The Birdcage 
10. Chicken Little


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Bird on a wire
9. The Birdcage
10. Chicken Little 
11. The Raven


----------



## D Smith

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Bird on a wire
9. The Birdcage
10. Chicken Little 
11. The Raven
12. Red Sparrow


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 23: Movies about birds or with the word bird (or bird name) in the title

1. Jonathan Livingston Seagull
2. The Eagle has Landed
3. Duck Soup
4. The Birds
5. Hudson Hawk
6. Maltese Falcon
7. One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Bird on a wire
9. The Birdcage
10. Chicken Little
11. The Raven
12. Red Sparrow
13. Eddie the Eagle


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo 
2. Jumanji


I assume by the way that you are not looking for French, Italian, German etc movies.


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru

Mod assumes by the way that you are not looking for French, Italian, German etc movies.


----------



## Art Rock

Guru may be from Indian origin, but is now an accepted English word. Yoyimbo by the way is a Japanese movie. Unless the topic starter returns in time to clarify, I think it is anything goes for this theme (words from foreign origin, movies from other countries, etc).


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara 
5. La Vita è Bella


----------



## Chilham

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara 
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre


----------



## Taggart

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre 
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle
9. Cinema Paradiso


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle
9. Cinema Paradiso 
10. Turks Fruit


----------



## D Smith

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle
9. Cinema Paradiso 
10. Turks Fruit
11. Quo Vadis


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle
9. Cinema Paradiso
10. Turks Fruit
11. Quo Vadis
12. Ascenseur pour l'échafaud


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24: Movies with an other than English title / or one or more foreign words

1. Yojimbo
2. Jumanji
3. Love Guru
4. Sayonara
5. La Vita è Bella
6. Treasure of the Sierra Madre
7. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
8. Mon Oncle
9. Cinema Paradiso
10. Turks Fruit
11. Quo Vadis
12. Ascenseur pour l'échafaud
13. Moulin Rouge


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost


----------



## Taggart

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon


----------



## D Smith

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls


----------



## pianozach

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost


----------



## Chilham

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## pianozach

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark 
6. The Lost Weekend


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost 
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark 
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Lost


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Los
9. The Founder


----------



## pianozach

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Los
9. The Founder 
10. Lost & Found


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Los
9. The Founder 
10. Lost & Found 
11) Get Lost


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Lost
9. The Founder
10. Lost & Found
11. Get Lost 
12. The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## Taggart

Theme 25: Movies with the word 'Lost' or the word 'Found' in the title.

1. Lost
2. Lost Horizon
3. Island of Lost Souls
4. Land of the Lost
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. The Lost Weekend
7. Lost in Translation
8. All is Lost
9. The Founder
10. Lost & Found
11. Get Lost
12. The Lost World: Jurassic Park 
13. The Lost Boys


----------



## Taggart

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace 
3. The Ring


----------



## Chilham

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace 
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond 
5. Diamonds are forever


----------



## Chilham

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond 
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest


----------



## D Smith

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond 
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring


----------



## Chilham

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond 
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull 
9. Romancing the Stone


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
9. Romancing the Stone 
10. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
9. Romancing the Stone
10. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
11. Richard Jewell


----------



## Chilham

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
9. Romancing the Stone
10. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
11. Richard Jewell
12. Kind Hearts and Coronets


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 26: Movies with Jewellery in the title (gemstones, tiaras, rings, earrings, bracelets etc.)

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. The Affair of the Necklace
3. The Ring
4. Blood Diamond
5. Diamonds are forever
6. The Emerald Forest
7. Girl With a Pearl Earring
8. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
9. Romancing the Stone
10. Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
11. Richard Jewell
12. Kind Hearts and Coronets
13. The Moonstone


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on 
2. The Devil wears Prada


----------



## Taggart

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada 
3. The Red Shoes


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada 
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit


----------



## D Smith

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada 
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada 
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses 
7. The Mask


----------



## Celloman

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They died with their boots on
2. The Devil wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat
9. How To Stuff A Wild Bikini


----------



## pianozach

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They Died with their Boots On
2. The Devil Wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat
9. How To Stuff A Wild Bikini
10. Five Women Wearing the Same Dress


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They Died with their Boots On
2. The Devil Wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat
9. How To Stuff A Wild Bikini
10. Five Women Wearing the Same Dress
11. White Tie and Tails


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They Died with their Boots On
2. The Devil Wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat
9. How To Stuff A Wild Bikini
10. Five Women Wearing the Same Dress
11. White Tie and Tails
12. Pearls of the Deep


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 27: Movies which have 'things you can wear' in the title.

1. They Died with their Boots On
2. The Devil Wears Prada
3. The Red Shoes
4. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
5. Devil in a Blue Dress
6. 27 Dresses
7. The Mask
8. Top Hat
9. How To Stuff A Wild Bikini
10. Five Women Wearing the Same Dress
11. White Tie and Tails
12. Pearls of the Deep
13. Tuxedo Junction


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...*

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the same role - five movie minimum. Providing a total number is optional.

*Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!
*

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

1. William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2. Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit


----------



## D Smith

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

1. William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2. Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3. Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

1. William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2. Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3. Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4. Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...*

*Rule #1* - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

*Rule # 2* - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

*Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!*

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne 
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau


----------



## pianozach

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne 
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau
9.) Mickey Rooney - Andy Hardy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau
9.) Mickey Rooney - Andy Hardy 
10.) Daniel Radcliffe - Harry Potter


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau
9.) Mickey Rooney - Andy Hardy
10.) Daniel Radcliffe - Harry Potter
11.) Charles Chaplin - The Tramp


----------



## Art Rock

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau
9.) Mickey Rooney - Andy Hardy
10.) Daniel Radcliffe - Harry Potter
11.) Charles Chaplin - The Tramp 
12.) Robert Downey Jr. - Iron Man


----------



## Taggart

Theme 28: Same actor playing the same role in a minimum of five movies...

Rule #1 - Co-stars of named actors are not eligible as separate entries.

Rule # 2 - Different actor playing a previously named role is eligible provided that the actor meets

the "same role/five movie minimum". Listing of total films made is optional.

Please copy and paste this complete post - Thank you!

1.) William Powell - The "Thin Man" movies - (6)
2.) Ian McKellen - Lord of the Rings / The Hobbit
3.) Johnny Weismuller - Tarzan
4.) Shintaro Katsu - Zatoichi
5.) Peter Lorre - The "Mr. Moto" films - (8)
6.) Roy Rogers - Roy Rogers (beaucoup)
7.) Matt Damon- Bourne
8.) Peter Sellers - Inspector Clouseau
9.) Mickey Rooney - Andy Hardy
10.) Daniel Radcliffe - Harry Potter
11.) Charles Chaplin - The Tramp
12.) Robert Downey Jr. - Iron Man 
13) William Shatner - Captain Kirk - 7 Star Trek Movies


----------



## Taggart

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1.) First Men in the Moon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1.) First Men in the Moon
2.) The Sun also Rises


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Art Rock

Since the theme starter clearly stated "Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)", I don't think Sunshine qualifies.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun


----------



## D Smith

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami
9. From the Earth to the Moon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami
9. From the Earth to the Moon 
10. Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami
9. From the Earth to the Moon
10. Under the Tuscan Sun
11. A Place In The Sun


----------



## pianozach

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami
9. From the Earth to the Moon
10. Under the Tuscan Sun
11. A Place In The Sun
12. The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 29 - Movies with Sun and/or Moon in the title (Those exact words)

1. First Men in the Moon
2. The Sun also Rises
3. Paper Moon
4. The Mouse on the Moon
5. Empire of the Sun
6. Evil under the Sun
7. A Raisin in the Sun
8. Moon Over Miami
9. From the Earth to the Moon
10. Under the Tuscan Sun
11. A Place In The Sun
12. The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man-in-the-Moon Marigolds
13. Island in the Sun


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father 
2. Father Goose 
3. Sister Act


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula


----------



## Taggart

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula 
5. Travels with My Aunt


----------



## pianozach

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula 
5. Travels with My Aunt 
6. Uncle Buck


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck 
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride
9. Dracula's Daughter (reckon it must have been a family business - :lol


----------



## D Smith

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride
9. Dracula's Daughter (reckon it must have been a family business - )
10. All About My Mother


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride
9. Dracula's Daughter (reckon it must have been a family business - )
10. All About My Mother 
11. O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride
9. Dracula's Daughter (reckon it must have been a family business - )
10. All About My Mother
11. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
12. Brother Sun, sister Moon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 30: Movies with Father, Mother or the titles of other family relatives in the title.

1. In the Name of the Father
2. Father Goose
3. Sister Act
4. Son of Dracula
5. Travels with My Aunt
6. Uncle Buck
7. The Farmer's Daughter
8. Father of the Bride
9. Dracula's Daughter 
10. All About My Mother
11. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
12. Brother Sun, sister Moon
13. Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White - 

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title 

please include that information after your selection.


1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.


1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller) 
2.) I Walk The Line (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) I Walk The Line (Johnny Cash)
3) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny


----------



## Shaughnessy

Taggart said:


> Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -
> 
> Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title
> 
> please include that information after your selection.
> 
> 1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
> 2.) I Walk The Line (Johnny Cash)


"Walk The Line" - the 2005 film with Joaquin Phoenix is actually in color and thus must be disqualified...

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358273/?ref_=vp_back

=========================================================

Theme 31: *Non-fiction Biographical Movies* *Filmed in Black and White *-

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny (via Ingélou)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)

_2) I Walk The Line 2005 film with Joaquin Phoenix is actually in color and thus must be disqualified (Johnny Cash) removed. _

*FUN FACT*. There was a 1970 film with the same title, starring Gregory Peck and Tuesday Weld. Although it was not ABOUT Johnny Cash, the soundtrack IS by Johnny Cash. It, too, though, is also in color.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4)Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4)Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4)Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo) 
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4)Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4)Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4) Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)
9) Alexander Hamilton (1931)

_NB: Both Alexander Hamilton and Disraeli starred George Arliss_


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4) Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)
9) Alexander Hamilton (1931)
10) They Died With Their Boots On (General George Armstrong Custer played by Errol Flynn -1941)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4) Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)
9) Alexander Hamilton (1931)
10) They Died With Their Boots On (General George Armstrong Custer played by Errol Flynn -1941)
11) Viva Zapata! [ Anthony Quinn ] [ Marlon Brando ]


----------



## pianozach

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4) Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)
9) Alexander Hamilton (1931)
10) They Died With Their Boots On (General George Armstrong Custer played by Errol Flynn -1941)
11) Viva Zapata! [ Anthony Quinn ] [ Marlon Brando ]
12) Voltaire (1932)

_Also George Arliss_.


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 31: Non-fiction Biographical Movies Filmed in Black and White -

Note: If it's not clear who the subject is based on the title

please include that information after your selection.

1) The Miracle Worker (Anne Sullivan, Helen Keller)
2) Sister Kenny - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Kenny
3) Disraeli (1929)
4) Mary of Scotland (Mary Queen of Scots)
5) Carve Her Name With Pride (Violette Szabo)
6) Victoria the Great (Queen Victoria)
7) Nelson https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_(1926_film)
8) The Gospel According to St. Matthew (Jesus of Nazareth)
9) Alexander Hamilton (1931)
10) They Died With Their Boots On (General George Armstrong Custer played by Errol Flynn -1941)
11) Viva Zapata! [ Anthony Quinn ] [ Marlon Brando ]
12) Voltaire (1932) _Also George Arliss._
13) Julius Caesar (1953) [ Marlon Brando ]


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 32: food movies

1) Mostly Martha


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha 
2) Babette's Feast


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night


----------



## Chilham

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef
9) Salt N' Pepper


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef
9) Salt N' Pepper
10. Soylent Green


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef
9) Salt N' Pepper
10) Soylent Green
11) My Dinner with Andre


----------



## pianozach

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef
9) Salt N' Pepper
10) Soylent Green
11) My Dinner with Andre
12) Sausage Party


----------



## Taggart

Theme 32: food movies
[Not just a food item in the title - we've done that]

1) Mostly Martha
2) Babette's Feast
3) Jiro Dreams of Sushi
4) The Hundred-Foot Journey
5) Big Night
6) Julie and Julia
7) Ratatouille
8) Chef
9) Salt N' Pepper
10) Soylent Green
11) My Dinner with Andre
12) Sausage Party 
13) Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Taggart

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1.) Wimbledon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball


----------



## pianozach

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday 
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday 
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural 
7) Major League


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural 
7) Major League
8) A League of their own.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural
7) Major League
8) A League of their own
9) I, Tonya


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural
7) Major League
8) A League of their own
9) I, Tonya
10) Le Mans


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural
7) Major League
8) A League of their own
9) I, Tonya
10) Le Mans
11) Bang the Drum Slowly


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural
7) Major League
8) A League of their own
9) I, Tonya
10) Le Mans
11) Bang the Drum Slowly
12) Invictus


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 33: Movies about sport or where sport plays an important part

1) Wimbledon
2) Rollerball
3) Chariots of Fire
4) On Any Sunday
5) Dodgeball: a True Underdog Story
6) The Natural
7) Major League
8) A League of their own
9) I, Tonya
10) Le Mans
11) Bang the Drum Slowly
12) Invictus
13) Force Majeure


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina


----------



## pianozach

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Chilham

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot


----------



## pianozach

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot 
5. Transformers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers 
6. The Matrix


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers 
6. The Matrix 
7. Robots


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think that Blade Runner is a robot movie (it's about "synthetic humans known as replicants").


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> I don't think that Blade Runner is a robot movie (it's about "synthetic humans known as replicants").


I've changed it, however I did a check just now and it is called a robot movie.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots 
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> I've changed it, however I did a check just now and it is called a robot movie.


By whom? Wiki and on-line thesaurus definitions clearly require a mechanical component.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope
9. Space Sweepers


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope
9. Westworld


----------



## Taggart

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope
9. Space Sweepers 
10. Westworld
11. WALL-E

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Corrected the crash between #465 and #466


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope
9. Space Sweepers
10. Westworld
11. WALL-E
12. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 34: robot movies

1. Ex Machina
2. Terminator
3. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
4. I, Robot
5. Transformers
6. The Matrix
7. Robots
8. Star Wars IV: A New Hope
9. Space Sweepers
10. Westworld
11. WALL-E
12. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
13. Alita - Battle Angel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle 
2. Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## Taggart

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile 
3. Goodbye Mr Chips


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver 
5. Please Sir!


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love


----------



## Taggart

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love 
8. Educating Rita


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love
8. Educating Rita
9. Happy-Go-Lucky


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love
8. Educating Rita
9. Happy-Go-Lucky 
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love
8. Educating Rita
9. Happy-Go-Lucky
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
11. Election


----------



## D Smith

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love
8. Educating Rita
9. Happy-Go-Lucky
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
11. Election
12. Up the Down Staircase


----------



## Taggart

Theme 35: Movies about teachers and students

1. Blackboard Jungle
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Goodbye Mr Chips
4. Stand and Deliver
5. Please Sir!
6. Whiplash
7. To Sir With Love
8. Educating Rita
9. Happy-Go-Lucky
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
11. Election
12. Up the Down Staircase 
13. Dead Poets Society


----------



## Taggart

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't think that *Blade Runner* is a robot movie (it's about "synthetic humans known as replicants").





Rogerx said:


> I've changed it, however I did a check just now and it is called a robot movie.


Yeah, both the phrase ""synthetic humans" and the word "replicants" are just synonyms for robots.

I had to check on when I added *Transformers*, as those robots all have a "Spark" that doubles as either their heart or soul, or "essence", and is a rather spiritual thingy. But it's a robot movie.


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> Yeah, both the phrase ""synthetic humans" and the word "replicants" are just synonyms for robots.


Cite? Wikipedia, Brittanica, and several on-line thesauruses disagree.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty


----------



## Taggart

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty 
8. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty
8. Fatal Attraction
9. The End of the Affair


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty
8. Fatal Attraction
9. The End of the Affair
10. The Piano


----------



## D Smith

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty
8. Fatal Attraction
9. The End of the Affair
10. The Piano
11. Body Heat


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't think that Blade Runner is a robot movie (it's about "synthetic humans known as replicants").





pianozach said:


> Yeah, both the phrase ""synthetic humans" and the word "replicants" are just synonyms for robots.
> 
> I had to check on when I added *Transformers*, as those robots all have a "Spark" that doubles as either their heart or soul, or "essence", and is a rather spiritual thingy. But it's a robot movie.





Art Rock said:


> Cite? Wikipedia, Brittanica, and several on-line thesauruses disagree.


Likely this deserves its own thread.

As far as the "replicants" in Blade Runner, the author (Philip K. Dick) of the novel it's based on uses the synonym "*android*" right in the title; *"Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?"*, and an *android is a robot* (Van Riper, A. Bowdoin (2002). *Science in popular culture: a reference guide*.) or other artificial being designed to resemble a human, and often made from a flesh-like material. A humanoid *robot*.

I'm willing to bet, though, that we're not the first to have this discussion:

Are *"replicants"* merely *"robots"*, or are they *"artificial people"/"bioengineered beings"/"synthetic humans"*?

I have no dog in this, and since the replicants are not like some current Japanese designed android (or gynoid), but are a fictional construct far more advanced in design, I'm fine with considering them more than mere robots.


----------



## WNvXXT

heme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty
8. Fatal Attraction
9. The End of the Affair
10. The Piano
11. Body Heat
12. A Late Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Theme 36: Movies about adultery

1. Dangerous Liaisons
2. A Touch of Class
3. Indecent Proposal
4. Brief Encounter
5. Madame Bovary
6. The Three Musketeers
7. American Beauty
8. Fatal Attraction
9. The End of the Affair
10. The Piano
11. Body Heat
12. A Late Quartet
13. Hotel Paradiso


----------



## Chilham

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK 
2. Air Force One


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People' & shown often by the BBC!


----------



## Taggart

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One 
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People' 
4. All the President’s Men


----------



## Chilham

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One 
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People' 
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One 
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People' 
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln 
7. Independence Day


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon
9. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## Chilham

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon
9. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
10. The Butler


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon
9. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
10. The Butler 
11. Deterrence


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon
9. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
10. The Butler
11. Deterrence
12. Dick


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 37: Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters

1. JFK
2. Air Force One
3. Abe Lincoln in Illinois - known in the UK as 'Spirit of the People'
4. All the President’s Men
5. Dr. Strangelove
6. Lincoln
7. Independence Day
8. Nixon
9. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
10. The Butler
11. Deterrence
12. Dick
13. The American President


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012) 
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959, 1978)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)
9. King Kong (1933, 1976, 2005)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)
9. King Kong (1933, 1976, 2005)
10. A Star is Born (1937, 1954, 2018)


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)
9. King Kong (1933, 1976, 2005)
10. A Star is Born (1937, 1954, 2018)
11. The Shop Around the Corner (1940) & In the Good Old Summertime (1949)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)
9. King Kong (1933, 1976, 2005)
10. A Star is Born (1937, 1954, 2018)
11. The Shop Around the Corner (1940) & In the Good Old Summertime (1949)
12. Goodbye Mr Chips (1939; 1969; 2002)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 38: Movies which have been remade - include the two or more dates in your post

1. The Prisoner of Zenda (1937; 1952; 1979; 2012)
2. 39 Steps ( 1935, 1959)
3. The Three Musketeers (1921, 1948, 1973, 1993, 2011)
4. The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974, 2009)
5. Scarface (1932) (1983)
6. Flight of the Phoenix (1965, 2004)
7. Psycho (1960, 1998)
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934, 1956 both by Hitch)
9. King Kong (1933, 1976, 2005)
10. A Star is Born (1937, 1954, 2018)
11. The Shop Around the Corner (1940) & In the Good Old Summertime (1949) 
12. Goodbye Mr Chips (1939, 1969, 2002)
13. Lost Horizon (1937, 1973)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 39: Movies which include an important court scene

1. Caine Mutiny


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 39: Movies which include an important court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 39: Movies which include an important court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict


----------



## Taggart

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict 
4. To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder


----------



## pianozach

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men


----------



## WNvXXT

7. Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent


----------



## SanAntone

7. Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind


----------



## WNvXXT

7. Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind
9. Rashomon


----------



## MrNobody

<<post deleted, theme 33 already completed some time ago>>


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind
9. Rashomon 
10. Legally Blonde


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind
9. Rashomon
10. Legally Blonde 
11. Liar, liar


----------



## pianozach

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind
9. Rashomon
10. Legally Blonde 
11. Liar, liar
12. My Cousin Vinnie


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 39: Movies which include an important (legal) court scene

1. Caine Mutiny
2. Witness for the Prosecution
3. The Verdict
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. Anatomy of a Murder
6. 12 Angry Men
7. Presumed Innocent
8. Inherit the Wind
9. Rashomon
10. Legally Blonde
11. Liar, liar
12. My Cousin Vinnie
13. The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind 
2. Dances With Wolves


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse 
6. Pocahontas


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee 
8. Little Big Man


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man
9. Billy Jack


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man
9. Billy Jack
10. Skinwalkers


----------



## Celloman

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man
9. Billy Jack
10. Skinwalkers
11. Atanarjuat: The Fast Runner

A film set in the eastern Canadian Arctic, Inuit directed and produced.


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man
9. Billy Jack
10. Skinwalkers
11. Atanarjuat: The Fast Runner
12. A Thief of Time


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 40: Indian (Native American) movies

1. Dark Wind
2. Dances With Wolves
3. Cheyenne Autumn
4. The Last of the Mohicans
5. A Man Called Horse
6. Pocahontas
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man
9. Billy Jack
10. Skinwalkers
11. Atanarjuat: The Fast Runner
12. A Thief of Time 
13. Winnetou - Apache Gold


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii


----------



## Taggart

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii 
4. Yellow Submarine


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii 
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii 
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe 
7. The Blue Lagoon


----------



## Ingélou

heme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood


----------



## D Smith

heme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood
9. I Am Curious (Yellow)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title


1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood
9. I Am Curious (Yellow)
10. Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## Taggart

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title


1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood
9. I Am Curious (Yellow)
10. Where the Red Fern Grows 
11. Yellow Rolls Royce


----------



## MarChant

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood
9. I Am Curious (Yellow)
10. Where the Red Fern Grows
11. Yellow Rolls Royce
12. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 41: Movies with the exact word 'red', 'blue' or 'yellow' in the title

1. Blue is the Warmest Colour
2. Three Colors: Red
3. Blue Hawaii
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Red Dawn
6. The Man with One Red Shoe
7. The Blue Lagoon
8. Red Riding Hood
9. I Am Curious (Yellow)
10. Where the Red Fern Grows
11. Yellow Rolls Royce
12. The Hunt for Red October
13: The Red Violin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India. 

1. Gandhi


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India. 

1. Gandhi 
2. A Passage to India


----------



## Taggart

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi 
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Black Narcissus


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel 
7. Ramanujan


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi 
9. Octopussy


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus
11. Kim


----------



## WNvXXT

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus
11. Kim
12. Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Ingélou

@WNvXXT - Number 12, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, doesn't count.

The witnesses in India who testify to seeing the UFO are not sufficiently part of the film to merit the 'set partially in India' theme.

To avoid the game being stymied, we will now move on, while leaving it to you or someone else to start the next theme. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus
11. Kim
12. The Lives of a Bengal Lancer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus
11. Kim
12. The Lives of a Bengal Lancer
13. Heat and Dust


----------



## Ingélou

Please could someone else set the next theme? Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

************* too late *************


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: (Non-Indian) Movies which are set at least partially in India.

1. Gandhi
2. Passage to India
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
7. Ramanujan
8. Life of Pi
9. Octopussy
10. Black Narcissus
11. Kim
12. The Lives of a Bengal Lancer
13. Heat and Dust
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Please will somebody else do the next theme. Thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias


----------



## MarChant

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon 
4. Golden eye (Bond)


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising 
5. Golden eye (Bond)


----------



## MarChant

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak
8. The Adventures of Tintin


----------



## Taggart

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak 
8. The Adventures of Tintin 
9. Platinum Blonde


----------



## D Smith

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak 
8. The Adventures of Tintin 
9. Platinum Blonde
10. Tin Men


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak
8. The Adventures of Tintin
9. Platinum Blonde
10. Tin Men 
11. Silverado


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak
8. The Adventures of Tintin
9. Platinum Blonde
10. Tin Men 
11. Silverado
12. Tin Cup


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 43: Movies containing the name of metals.

1. Steel Magnolias
2. Iron Man
3. Copper Canyon
4. Mercury Rising
5. Golden eye (Bond)
6. Brassed Off
7. Silver Streak
8. The Adventures of Tintin
9. Platinum Blonde
10. Tin Men
11. Silverado
12. Tin Cup 
13. The Iron Giant


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley 
3. A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Taggart

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange 
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book


----------



## Chilham

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card


----------



## D Smith

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. Red Firecracker, Green Firecracker


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo
9. The Green Mile


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo
9. The Green Mile
10. The Godfather of Green Bay


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo
9. The Green Mile 
10. The Godfather of Green Bay 
11. Soylent Green


----------



## pianozach

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo
9. The Green Mile 
10. The Godfather of Green Bay 
11. Soylent Green
12. Purple Rain


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 44: Movies with the exact word 'green', 'orange', 'violet' or 'purple' in the title.

1. The Color Purple
2. How Green Was My Valley
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. The Riders of the Purple Sage
5. American Violet
6. Green Book
7. Green Card
8. The Purple Rose of Cairo
9. The Green Mile
10. The Godfather of Green Bay
11. Soylent Green
12. Purple Rain
13. Green Dragon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big


----------



## Taggart

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big 
2. Stuart Little


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big 
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little


----------



## MarChant

Join DateNov 2009

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women 
6. The Tall Guy


----------



## Chilham

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women 
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man 
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
9. All Creatures Great And Small


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
9. All Creatures Great And Small
10. Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## Chilham

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
9. All Creatures Great And Small
10. Little Red Riding Hood
11. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
9. All Creatures Great And Small
10. Little Red Riding Hood
11. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
12. A Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 45: Movies with a reference to size (Big, Huge, Little etc) in the title

1. Big
2. Stuart Little
3. Chicken Little
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Little Women
6. The Tall Guy
7. Little Big Man
8. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
9. All Creatures Great And Small
10. Little Red Riding Hood
11. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
12. A Little Shop of Horrors
13. Big Hero 6


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low


----------



## Art Rock

It might be helpful to include original title and literal translation of that one.

Like:



Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell) 
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell) 
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)


----------



## Celloman

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)


----------



## Conrad2

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street) 
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart) 
9) In the Mood for Love (huāyàng niánhuá = Flowery Years)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart) 
9) In the Mood for Love (huāyàng niánhuá = Flowery Years) 
10) The Leopard ( Il gattopardo = the serval https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart)
9) In the Mood for Love (huāyàng niánhuá = Flowery Years)
10) The Leopard ( Il gattopardo = the serval https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval) 
11) Private Resistance (De IJssalon = The Ice-Cream Parlour)


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart)
9) In the Mood for Love (huāyàng niánhuá = Flowery Years)
10) The Leopard ( Il gattopardo = the serval https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval)
11) Private Resistance (De IJssalon = The Ice-Cream Parlour)
12) Divided We Fall (Czech: Musíme si pomáhat = We Must Help Each Other)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 46: movies titles whose English translation is different from the original title

1) High and Low (Tengoku to Jigoku = Heaven and Hell)
2) Pan's Labyrinth (El laberinto del fauno = The Labyrinth of the Faun)
3) An Autumn Afternoon (Sanma no aji = The Taste of Sanma)
4) *The Bicycle Thief* (Ladri di biciclette = Bicycle Thieves [the mis-translation was popular for many years])
5) Mignon Has Come To Stay (Mignon è partita = Mignon has left)
6) A Brighter Summer Day (Gǔlǐng jiē shàonián shārén shìjiàn = The Youth Killing Incident on Guling Street)
7) Big Deal on Madonna Street (I soliti ignoti = "The usual suspects")
8) Don't Tell (La bestia nel cuore = The beast in the heart)
9) In the Mood for Love (huāyàng niánhuá = Flowery Years)
10) The Leopard ( Il gattopardo = the serval https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval)
11) Private Resistance (De IJssalon = The Ice-Cream Parlour)
12) Divided We Fall (Czech: Musíme si pomáhat = We Must Help Each Other) 
13) For Love and Gold (L'armata Brancaleone = The Brancaleone army)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 47: Movies in which a horse (or horses) plays an important part

1) Seabiscuit


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch


----------



## Chilham

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits


----------



## Chilham

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet


----------



## pianozach

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet
8) Animal Farm


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet
8) Animal Farm
9) Hidalgo


----------



## D Smith

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet
8) Animal Farm
9) Hidalgo
10) The Electric Horseman


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet
8) Animal Farm
9) Hidalgo
10) The Electric Horseman
11) The Horse Whisperer


----------



## Joe B

Theme 47: Movies in which an important part is played by a horse or horses.

1) Seabiscuit
2) The Great Dan Patch
3) War Horse
4) The Misfits
5) Trigger, Jr.
6) Phar Lap
7) National Velvet
8) Animal Farm
9) Hidalgo
10) The Electric Horseman
11) The Horse Whisperer
12) Dreamer
13) The Man from Snowy River


----------



## Joe B

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fisher


----------



## Chilham

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fisher
3) Bugsy Malone


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone 
4) Hugo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952) 
6) ET


----------



## Chilham

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952) 
6) ET
7) Walkabout


----------



## D Smith

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952) 
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette 
9) It


----------



## Chilham

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette 
9) It
10) Billy Elliot


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette
9) It
10) Billy Elliot
11) Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette
9) It
10) Billy Elliot
11) Rabbit-Proof Fence 
12) Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## Art Rock

That's obviously not suitable for the theme. 

Next posted, please post a new #12.


----------



## Celloman

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette
9) It
10) Billy Elliot
11) Rabbit-Proof Fence
12) Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 48: Movies for adults with children as the main characters:

1) A Monster Calls
2) Searching for Bobby Fischer
3) Bugsy Malone
4) Hugo
5) Mandy (1952)
6) ET
7) Walkabout
8) Ponette
9) It
10) Billy Elliot
11) Rabbit-Proof Fence
12) Pan's Labyrinth
13) Lord of the Flies


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the *Roof*


----------



## Taggart

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2.) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers 
3) The Lighthouse


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers 
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View


----------



## Chilham

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers 
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen


----------



## pianozach

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers 
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window 
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules 
9) Hotel Artemis


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules
9) Hotel Artemis
10) Downton Abbey


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules
9) Hotel Artemis
10) Downton Abbey
11) The Terminal


----------



## MarChant

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules
9) Hotel Artemis
10) Downton Abbey
11) The Terminal
12) The Cellar


----------



## Chilham

Theme 49 - Movies with types of building, or parts of a building (including rooms) in the title

1) Fiddler on the Roof
2) Lord of the Rings : The Two Towers
3) The Lighthouse
4) Room with a View
5) Hell's Kitchen
6) Rear Window
7) The Grand Budapest Hotel
8) The Cider House Rules
9) Hotel Artemis
10) Downton Abbey
11) The Terminal
12) The Cellar
13) Annie Hall


----------



## Chilham

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!


----------



## D Smith

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!


----------



## Chilham

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service 
4. I, Tonya


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya 
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## pianozach

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya 
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya 
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Chilham

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya 
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora! 
9. Help!


----------



## Chilham

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora! 
9. Help!
10. Goodbye, Mr. Chips


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora!
9. Help!
10. Goodbye, Mr. Chips
11. Oklahoma!


----------



## Taggart

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora!
9. Help!
10. Goodbye, Mr. Chips
11. Oklahoma! 
12.Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 50 - Movies with punctuation in the title

1. Hatari!
2. Them!
3. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4. I, Tonya
5. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
6. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
7. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
8. Tora! Tora! Tora!
9. Help!
10. Goodbye, Mr. Chips
11. Oklahoma!
12.Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?
13. John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing (Hong Kong 1950s, so geographically China)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper


----------



## Taggart

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper 
6. 55 Days at Peking


----------



## Chilham

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil
9. The Karate Kid https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Karate_Kid_(2010_film)


----------



## Celloman

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil
9. The Karate Kid https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ka...id_(2010_film)
10. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil
9. The Karate Kid 2010
10. Kung Fu Panda 
11. Mission: Impossible III


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil
9. The Karate Kid 2010
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. Mission: Impossible III
12. The Opium War


----------



## Chilham

Theme 51: Movies set at least partially in China

1. 2012
2. Inn of the Sixth Happiness
3. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan
4. Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing
5. Looper
6. 55 Days at Peking
7. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
8. The Painted Veil
9. The Karate Kid 2010
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. Mission: Impossible III
12. The Opium War
13. Mulan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!


----------



## Celloman

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest


----------



## pianozach

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice


----------



## pianozach

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice 
8. Milk and Honey


----------



## D Smith

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice 
8. Milk and Honey
9. Coffee and Cigarettes


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice
8. Milk and Honey
9. Coffee and Cigarette
10. Spring and Port Wine


----------



## Taggart

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice
8. Milk and Honey
9. Coffee and Cigarette
10. Spring and Port Wine 
11. The Times of Harvey Milk


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice
8. Milk and Honey
9. Coffee and Cigarette
10. Spring and Port Wine 
11. The Times of Harvey Milk
12. The Cider House Rules


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 52: Movies with a drink in the title

1. Whisky Galore!
2. Beerfest
3. Manhattan
4. Watership Down
5. Tequila Sunrise
6. Tea With Mussolini
7. Beetlejuice
8. Milk and Honey
9. Coffee and Cigarette
10. Spring and Port Wine
11. The Times of Harvey Milk
12. The Cider House Rules
13. Gunpowder Milkshake


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island


----------



## pianozach

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. island of the Blue Dolphins


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins 
3. Road to Zanzibar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Bird Man of Alcatraz


----------



## Taggart

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. The Bird Man of Alcatraz 
5. Jamaica Inn


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. The Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn 
6. Krakatoa, East of Java


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. The Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java 
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. The Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn 
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. White Christmas (two for the price of one!)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. The Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau 
8. White Christmas
9. Road to Bali


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau
8. White Christmas
9. Road to Bali
10. Road to Hong Kong


----------



## Taggart

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau
8. White Christmas
9. Road to Bali
10. Road to Hong Kong 
11. Road to Singapore


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau
8. White Christmas
9. Road to Bali
10. Road to Hong Kong
11. Road to Singapore 
12. Atoll K


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 53: Movies with the word island(s), or the name of an island, in the title

1. Shutter Island
2. Island of the Blue Dolphins
3. Road to Zanzibar
4. Bird Man of Alcatraz
5. Jamaica Inn
6. Krakatoa, East of Java
7. The Island of Doctor Moreau
8. White Christmas
9. Road to Bali
10. Road to Hong Kong
11. Road to Singapore
12. Atoll K
13. East of Borneo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## Taggart

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities 
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## MrNobody

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities 
2. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. The Bad dies in the end and the Good and the Ugly share the money.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

(Corrected Board)

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. 
4. The Third Man


----------



## Chilham

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. 
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner 
6. Cartouche


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment 
8. Sophie's Choice


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Sophie's Choice
9. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Sophie's Choice
9. Cool Hand Luke
10. Gladiator


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Sophie's Choice
9. Cool Hand Luke
10. Gladiator 
11. Carrie


----------



## Taggart

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Sophie's Choice
9. Cool Hand Luke
10. Gladiator
11. Carrie 
12. Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## pianozach

Theme 54: Movies in which a leading character dies in the end.

1. A Tale of Two Cities
2. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
3. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
4. The Third Man
5. Mr Turner
6. Cartouche
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Sophie's Choice
9. Cool Hand Luke
10. Gladiator
11. Carrie 
12. Bonnie and Clyde
13. West Side Story


----------



## pianozach

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel


----------



## Taggart

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel 
3. Immortal Beloved


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## Ingélou

(Posts 745 & 746 clashed - corrected here & moved on.)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England
7. Amadeus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 55: Famous composers

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms) 
9. Song of Summer (Delius)


----------



## Chilham

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms) 
9. Song of Summer (Delius)
10. Testimony


----------



## D Smith

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms) 
9. Song of Summer (Delius)
10. Testimony
11. The Music Lovers (Tchaikovsky)


----------



## Chilham

1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England (Purcell)
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms) 
9. Song of Summer (Delius)
10. Testimony (Shostakovich)
11. The Music Lovers (Tchaikovsky)
12. Nijinsky (Stravinsky)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 55: Famous composers



1. Lisztomania
2. The Great Mr Handel
3. Immortal Beloved
4. Rhapsody in Blue
5. A Song To Remember (1945: Chopin)
6. England, My England (Purcell)
7. Amadeus
8. Song of Love (1947: Clara & Robert Schumann & the young Brahms)
9. Song of Summer (Delius)
10. Testimony (Shostakovich)
11. The Music Lovers (Tchaikovsky)
12. Nijinsky (Stravinsky) 
13. Beethoven


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger


----------



## Chilham

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate 
3. Evita


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio


----------



## Chilham

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle


----------



## Chilham

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life


----------



## Taggart

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life 
9. The Mission


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life
9. The Mission
10. Quantum of Solace


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life
9. The Mission
10. Quantum of Solace
11. Road to Rio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life
9. The Mission
10. Quantum of Solace
11. Road to Rio
12. The Boys from Brazil


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 56: South America. Setting or referred to in the title.

1. Clear and Present Danger
2. The Battle of the River Plate
3. Evita
4. Flying Down To Rio
5. The Motorcycle Diaries
6. Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
7. Jungle
8. Proof of Life
9. The Mission
10. Quantum of Solace
11. Road To Rio
12. The Boys From Brazil
13. Fitzcarraldo


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game


----------



## Shaughnessy

heme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed
9.) The Battle of Britain (1969)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed
9.) The Battle of Britain (1969)
10.) The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society (yeah, yeah, I know it's set in 1946, but the story started in 1941)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed
9.) The Battle of Britain (1969)
10.) The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
11.) The Dambusters

The actual raid is in German airspace, but IIRC most of the movie is about the preparation - in the UK (technically, the only _country _in which they are is the UK anyway).


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed
9.) The Battle of Britain (1969)
10.) The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
11.) The Dambusters
12.) The Canterville Ghost (1944) 


I should get double bonus points for naming two Margaret O'Brien movies...


----------



## pianozach

Theme 57 - World War Two Themed Films Which Take Place Primarily in Great Britain -

1.) Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon (1942)
2.) The Imitation Game
3.) Journey for Margaret (1942)
4.) Mrs. Miniver
5.) Dad's Army (1971)
6.) Hope and Glory
7.) A Yank In The RAF (1941)
8.) The Eagle has Landed
9.) The Battle of Britain (1969)
10.) The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society
11.) The Dambusters
12.) The Canterville Ghost (1944) 
13) A Canterbury Tale (1944)

With only a tenuous connection to Chaucer's Canterbury Tales (eccentric characters on a religious pilgrimage), the action starts in 1943 _near_ Canterbury (with a couple of Army officers mistakenly getting off the train a stop too soon, and arriving in the fictional town of Chillingbourne)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)


----------



## Chilham

pianozach said:


> ....
> 13) A Canterbury Tale (1944)
> 
> With only a tenuous connection to Chaucer's Canterbury Tales (eccentric characters on a religious pilgrimage), the action starts in 1943 _near_ Canterbury (with a couple of Army officers mistakenly getting off the train a stop too soon, and arriving in the fictional town of Chillingbourne)


Never heard of it, and I live six miles from Canterbury! Must check it out.

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Chilham said:


> Never heard of it, and I live six miles from Canterbury! Must check it out.


Here's the entire movie on YouTube -






If this video isn't viewable in the your country - Go to the UK version of YouTube and type in the title - The UK licensed version may appear.

Terrific film with Eric Portman -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Canterbury_Tale


----------



## Chilham

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)


----------



## Chilham

Sunburst Finish said:


> Here's the entire movie on YouTube -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this video isn't viewable in the your country - Go to the UK version of YouTube and type in the title - The UK licensed version may appear.
> 
> Terrific film with Eric Portman -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Canterbury_Tale


Good grief! I thought I recognised the screenshot, and a quick scroll through reveals the bus stops at 1:05:02 facing my next door neighbour. We're further down the road and round the corner a couple of hundred metres.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## D Smith

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory


----------



## Chilham

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia
9) Sergeant York (1939)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia
9) Sergeant York (1939)
10) Biggles


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia
9) Sergeant York (1939)
10) Biggles
11) Testament of Youth


----------



## Taggart

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia
9) Sergeant York (1939)
10) Biggles
11) Testament of Youth 
12.) The Red Baron


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 58 - World War One Themed Films

1) Mata Hari (1932)
2) 1917 (2019)
3) The Magic Flute (2006)
4) War Horse (2011)
5) Gallipoli
6) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930)
7) Paths of Glory
8) Lawrence of Arabia
9) Sergeant York (1939)
10) Biggles
11) Testament of Youth
12.) The Red Baron
13.) Regeneration


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest


----------



## Taggart

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest 
2. The White Tower


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain


----------



## D Smith

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow

=======================================================================

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Snow

The film centers on a group of students surviving a zombie Nazi attack in the mountains of Norway.

You're probably not going to see the words "Based on a True Story" while the opening credits roll...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger
9. Vertical Limit


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger
9. Vertical Limit
10. Beyond The Edge


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger
9. Vertical Limit
10. Beyond The Edge
11. The Snows of Kilimanjaro


----------



## Chilham

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger
9. Vertical Limit
10. Beyond The Edge
11. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
12. K-9


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 59 - Films (Movies) about mountains & mountaineering, or with names of mountains in the title.

1. Everest
2. The White Tower
3. Brokeback Mountain
4. Cold Mountain
5. The Eiger Sanction
6. Olympus Has Fallen
7. Dead Snow
8. Cliffhanger
9. Vertical Limit
10. Beyond The Edge
11. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
12. K-9
13. Alive

=========================================================================

*Alive* is a 1993 American biographical survival drama which details a Uruguayan rugby team's crash aboard Uruguayan Air Force Flight 571 into the Andes mountains on October 13, 1972.

They are faced with a terrible dilemma - whether to eat one or more of their dead companions.

I actually saw this movie when it was first released and remembered thinking... "All they did was miss lunch and they're already debating whether to eat the fat guy? - Note to self - Avoid flying with Uruguayans... especially those that have missed lunch..."


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)








======================================================

Note: This is an example of a "Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble" - 

You don't need to do this for your entry...

Spencer Tracy as Captain T.G. Culpeper
Milton Berle as J. Russell Finch
Sid Caesar as Melville Crump
Buddy Hackett as "Benjy" Benjamin
Ethel Merman as Mrs. Marcus
Mickey Rooney as Ding Bell
Dick Shawn as Sylvester Marcus
Phil Silvers as Otto Meyer
Terry-Thomas as Lt. Col. J. Algernon Hawthorne
Jonathan Winters as Lennie Pike
Edie Adams as Monica Crump
Dorothy Provine as Emeline Marcus-Finch


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven


----------



## D Smith

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4) Grand Hotel


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board:

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974) 
8.) The Longest Day (1962)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)
8.) The Longest Day (1962)
9.) How The West Was Won (1962)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)
8.) The Longest Day (1962)
9.) How The West Was Won (1962) 
10.) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


The three main roles were of course for young new actors, but the supporting roles read like a who's who in (British) film making (Bonham Carter, Oldman, Fiennes, Gambon, Rickman, Smith, Thompson and so on).


----------



## Taggart

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)
8.) The Longest Day (1962)
9.) How The West Was Won (1962)
10.) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
11.) Towering Inferno


----------



## pianozach

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)
8.) The Longest Day (1962)
9.) How The West Was Won (1962)
10.) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
11.) Towering Inferno
12) Airplane!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 60: Multi-Star Large-Cast Ensemble Movies -

1.) It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (1963)
2.) Avengers: End Game
3.) The Great Escape (1963)
4.) Ocean's Eleven
5.) Grand Hotel
6.) The Poseidon Adventure (1972)
7.) Murder on the Orient Express (1974)
8.) The Longest Day (1962)
9.) How The West Was Won (1962)
10.) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
11.) Towering Inferno
12) Airplane!
13) Gosford Park


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy


----------



## Taggart

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy 
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate


----------



## Chilham

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner 
5. Lust for Life (1956)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida


----------



## Taggart

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida 
7. Caravaggio (1986)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986) 
8. Loving Vincent


----------



## Chilham

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986) 
8. Loving Vincent
9. My Left Foot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986)
8. Loving Vincent
9. My Left Foot 
10. The Danish Girl


----------



## Chilham

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986)
8. Loving Vincent
9. My Left Foot 
10. The Danish Girl
11. Gentlemen's Relish


----------



## D Smith

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986)
8. Loving Vincent
9. My Left Foot 
10. The Danish Girl
11. Gentlemen's Relish
12. Pollock


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 61: Movies about artists or the arts of painting, sculpting or photography

1. The Agony and The Ecstasy
2. Moulin Rouge (1952)
3. At Eternity’s Gate
4. Mr Turner
5. Lust for Life (1956)
6. Frida
7. Caravaggio (1986)
8. Loving Vincent
9. My Left Foot
10. The Danish Girl
11. Gentlemen's Relish
12. Pollock 
13. Camille Claudel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation


----------



## D Smith

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima _mon amour _(1956)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara
8) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara
8) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944) 
9) The Last Samurai


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara
8) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
9) The Last Samurai 
10) You only live twice


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) The Last Emperor
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara
8) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
9) The Last Samurai
10) You only live twice
11) Godzilla (1954) - Note: the one based on the true story, not the fictional one...


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) Shogun (The Last Emperor actually was set in China) 
6) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
7) Sayonara
8) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
9) The Last Samurai
10) You only live twice
11) Godzilla (1954) - Note: the one based on the true story, not the fictional one...


----------



## Art Rock

Was there a Shogun movie?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Was there a Shogun movie?


Nope... At least not per se..... Unless Made-for-TV movies count.


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:



Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
6) Sayonara
7) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
8) The Last Samurai
9) You only live twice
10) Godzilla (1954)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
6) Sayonara
7) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
8) The Last Samurai
9) You only live twice
10) Godzilla (1954) 
11) Ringu


----------



## pianozach

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
6) Sayonara
7) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
8) The Last Samurai
9) You only live twice
10) Godzilla (1954) 
11) Ringu
12) The Barbarian and the Geisha (1958)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 62: Movies which are set at least partially in Japan

1) Memoirs Of A Geisha
2) Kill Bill: Volume 1 (2003)
3) Lost in Translation
4) Black Rain
5) Hiroshima mon amour (1956)
6) Sayonara
7) Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (1944)
8) The Last Samurai
9) You only live twice
10) Godzilla (1954)
11) Ringu
12) The Barbarian and the Geisha (1958)
13) Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 63: Swordfights !!!*

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 
2.) The Princess Bride


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002) 
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightsaber

"A lightsaber is a fictional *energy sword* featured in the Star Wars franchise."


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons 
9.) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons
9.) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10.) The Mark of Zorro (1940)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons
9.) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10.) The Mark of Zorro (1940) 
11.) Highlander


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons
9.) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10.) The Mark of Zorro (1940)
11.) Highlander
12.) Gladiator (2000)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 63: Swordfights !!!

1.) The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2.) The Princess Bride
3.) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
4.) The Count Of Monte Cristo (2002)
5.) Ivanhoe (1952)
6.) Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader
7.) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
8.) Dangerous Liaisons
9.) Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
10.) The Mark of Zorro (1940)
11.) Highlander
12.) Gladiator (2000) 
13.) Braveheart


----------



## Shaughnessy

Not entirely certain what the rules are in regards to how long one should wait before declaring a new theme "fair game" for lack of a response but it's been a full hour and so...

*New Theme - A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear...

Bonus points if they actually use it.
*
1.) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!

==================================================

I don't want to push my luck with these posted videos but this is one of the greatest scenes ever filmed -


----------



## Chilham

New Theme - A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear...

Bonus points if they actually use it.

1. Zulu (1964) - Bonus Point
2. Walkabout - Bonus Point


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 64: Movies with spear carriers

1.) Zulu (1964)
2.) Walkabout
3.) Dances with Wolves


----------



## Taggart

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves 
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers


----------



## Chilham

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth
8) Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) Alexander


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth
8) Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)
9) Alexander
10) Troy


----------



## Taggart

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth
8) Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)
9) Alexander
10) Troy 
11) Ben Hur


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth
8) Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)
9) Alexander
10) Troy
11) Ben Hur
12) The Naked Prey (1965) Bonus Points!


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 64: A Tribute to Spear-Carriers - Any movie in which anyone carries a spear... Bonus points if they actually use it.

1) Zulu (1964) - Bonus Points!
2) Walkabout - Bonus Point
3) Dances with Wolves
4) Excalibur (1981) - Bonus Points!
5) Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
6) 300 - Bonus Point!
7) The Eagle of the Ninth
8) Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)
9) Alexander
10) Troy
11) Ben Hur
12) The Naked Prey (1965) Bonus Points!
13) Apocalypse Now


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -*

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Chilham said:


> ... somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)


The judges would have accepted "Scouse" - :lol:


----------



## Chilham

Sunburst Finish said:


> The judges would have accepted "Scouse" - :lol:


If he'd have kept it to one accent, I think he'd have got away with it, Scouse or not.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)

Out of curiosity: why are both a period and parenthesis used for these lists?


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> Out of curiosity: why are both a period and parenthesis used for these lists?


That's my doing - no one else does it - It's purely for "aesthetic" reasons.

I used to be a professional artist - large-scale landscapes - and the twelve basic principles of design are - contrast, balance, emphasis, proportion, hierarchy, repetition, rhythm, pattern, white space, movement, variety, and unity.

I use three specific elements - the number, the period, and a left-curved bracket. In design - whether art or gardening or interior - always work in odd numbers - three, five, seven, etc. - as they provide balance, emphasis, rhythm, pattern, and unity.

I do this in all of the "Theme" games that I play even though everyone wishes that I wouldn't.

And so...that's "why"... Thanks for asking - :tiphat:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone) 
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone) 
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)
9) Bridget Jones's Diary (Renée Zellweger - English)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)
9) Bridget Jones's Diary (Renée Zellweger - English)
10. Julie & Julia (Meryl Streep - the extraordinary accent of Julia Child and Linda Emond - French)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)
9) Bridget Jones's Diary (Renée Zellweger - English)
10. Julie & Julia (Meryl Streep - the extraordinary accent of Julia Child and Linda Emond - French) 
11. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (Mike Myers - English and Scottish accented English)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)
9) Bridget Jones's Diary (Renée Zellweger - English)
10. Julie & Julia (Meryl Streep - the extraordinary accent of Julia Child and Linda Emond - French)
11. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (Mike Myers - English and Scottish accented English) 
12. Dr Strangelove (Peter Sellers - German - one of his parts)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: Movies With Lead Performers Who Speak With An Accent Other Than Their Own -

Name the movie and follow with both the performer and the accent used in parenthesis -

1.) Doctor Strange (2016) (Benedict Cumberbatch - American)
2.) Robin Hood (2010) (Russell Crowe - somewhere between Liverpool and Dublin)
3.) Murder On The Orient Express (1974) (Albert Finney - Belgian French)
4.) My Fair Lady (Audrey Hepburn - Cockney)
5.) To Kill a Mockingbird (Gregory Peck - Southern)
6.) The Iron Lady (2011) (Meryl Streep - English/Lincolnshire undertone)
7.) The Pink Panther (Peter Sellers - fake French accent)
8. Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Bob Hoskins - American accent)
9) Bridget Jones's Diary (Renée Zellweger - English)
10. Julie & Julia (Meryl Streep - the extraordinary accent of Julia Child and Linda Emond - French)
11. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (Mike Myers - English and Scottish accented English)
12. Dr Strangelove (Peter Sellers - German- one of his parts)
13. Witness for the Prosecution 1957 (Marlene Dietrich, German, attempts a cockney accent)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939) 
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938) 
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938) 
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938) 
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945) 
6. Octopussy (1983)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)
9. The Narrow Margin (1952)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)
9. The Narrow Margin (1952) 
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)
9. The Narrow Margin (1952)
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
11.) Silver Streak (1979)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)
9. The Narrow Margin (1952)
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
11. Silver Streak (1979)
12. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Taggart

Theme 66: Movies which are about, or have important scenes on, a railway, train or locomotive.

1. Union Pacific (1939)
2. The Lady Vanishes (1938)
3. Murder On The Orient Express (1974)
4. Speed (1994)
5. Brief Encounter (1945)
6. Octopussy (1983)
7. 3.10 to Yuma (1957)
8. The Girl on the Train (2016)
9. The Narrow Margin (1952)
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
11. Silver Streak (1979) 
12. Blazing Saddles
13. Strangers on a Train


----------



## Taggart

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951) 
3. Airplane!


----------



## Chilham

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951) 
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969) 
7. Firefox


----------



## Shaughnessy

A brief interruption - My apologies...

I've noticed that some people are reluctant to play number 13 as they may not have a theme in mind

and that some people do indeed play the 13th position and then leave without creating a new theme.

Rather than make the current players wait 30 to 60 minutes before declaring a theme "abandoned" - 

Play that 13th selection and write - "The next theme is open" and someone else will gladly accept it.

We now resume our regular programming...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949) 
9. Dambusters


----------



## Chilham

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949) 
9. Dambusters
10. Angels One Five


----------



## D Smith

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949) 
9. Dambusters
10. Angels One Five
11. Wings (1927)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949)
9. Dambusters
10. Angels One Five
11. Wings (1927)
12. A Yank in the RAF (1941)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 67: Movies which feature planes or have important scenes on a plane.

1. Top Gun
2. No Highway in the Sky (1951)
3. Airplane!
4. Air Force One
5. The Flying Irishman
6. The Battle of Britain (1969)
7. Firefox
8.) Twelve O'clock High (1949)
9. Dambusters
10. Angels One Five
11. Wings (1927)
12. A Yank in the RAF (1941)
13. Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines (1965)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)


----------



## MarChant

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)
9. Copycat (Harry Connick, Jr.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)
9. Copycat (Harry Connick, Jr.)
10. Purple Rain (Prince)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)
9. Copycat (Harry Connick, Jr.)
10. Purple Rain (Prince)
11. A Star Is Born (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)
9. Copycat (Harry Connick, Jr.)
10. Purple Rain (Prince)
11. A Star Is Born (Lady Gaga) 
12. Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence (David Bowie, Ryuichi Sakamoto)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 68: Movies featuring a musician playing a role! Mention the musician too.

1. Bram Stokers Dracula (Tom Waits)
2. How I Won The War (1967) (John Lennon)
3. Labyrinth (David Bowie)
4. Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid (Bob Dylan, Kris Kristofferson)
5. Ned Kelly (1970) (Mick Jagger)
6. The Blues Brothers (Aretha Franklin)
7. The Magic Christian (Ringo Starr)
8. Quadrophenia (Sting)
9. Copycat (Harry Connick, Jr.)
10. Purple Rain (Prince)
11. A Star Is Born (Lady Gaga)
12. Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence (David Bowie, Ryuichi Sakamoto)
13. Viva Las Vegas (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.*

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham) 
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham) 
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) Mary Shelley


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham) 
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) Mary Shelley
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) Mary Shelley
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles") 
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)


----------



## Chilham

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles") 
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8. Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8.) Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
9.) Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984) (George Orwell)


----------



## Chilham

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8.) Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
9.) Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984) (George Orwell)
10.) Lady Chatterley's Lover (1981) (DH Lawrence)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8.) Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
9.) Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984) (George Orwell)
10.) Lady Chatterley's Lover (1981) (DH Lawrence) 
11.) The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) (Douglas Adams)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8.) Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
9.) Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984) (George Orwell)
10.) Lady Chatterley's Lover (1981) (DH Lawrence) 
11.) The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) (Douglas Adams)
12.) Great Expectations (1946) (Charles Dickens)


----------



## Chilham

New Theme: British Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1.) Of Human Bondage (1934) (W. Somerset Maugham)
2.) Wuthering Heights (1939) (Emily Brontë)
3.) Frankenstein (1931) (Mary Shelley)
4.) Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (2001) (J. K. Rowling)
5.) Tess (1979) (Thomas Hardy - "Tess of the d'Urbervilles")
6.) The Lord of the Rings (trilogy, 2001-2003) (J.R. Tolkien)
7.) As You Like It (2006) (Bill Spokeshave)
8.) Pride and Prejudice (Jane Austen)
9.) Nineteen Eighty-Four (1984) (George Orwell)
10.) Lady Chatterley's Lover (1981) (DH Lawrence) 
11.) The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (2005) (Douglas Adams)
12.) Great Expectations (1946) (Charles Dickens)
13.) The Day of the Triffids (1962) (John Wyndham)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Films with a chemical element in the title (no repeats)

1. Mercury Rising

Theme changed below.


----------



## Art Rock

We've done "Movies containing the name of metals", which has quite some overlap (iron, copper, mercury (!), gold, silver, platinum, tin) - I'm not sure this would work as a separate theme.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow) 
2. The Danish Girl


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow) 
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## pianozach

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow) 
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway 
5. Eric the Viking


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway 
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness


----------



## pianozach

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway 
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness 
7. Valhalla Rising


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark
9. The 13th Warrior


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark
9. The 13th Warrior
10. Intermezzo (1939) - remake of a 1936 Swedish film; both starred Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark
9. The 13th Warrior
10. Intermezzo (1939)
11. The Little Mermaid (1989)


Based on the fairy tale of Denmark's Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Taggart

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark
9. The 13th Warrior
10. Intermezzo (1939)
11. The Little Mermaid (1989)
12. Miss Julie


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 70: Films with a Scandinavian connection (actor, title, setting etc.)

1. The Exorcist (Max von Sydow)
2. The Danish Girl
3. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
4. Song of Norway
5. Eric the Viking
6. Edge of Darkness
7. Valhalla Rising
8. The Heroes of Telemark
9. The 13th Warrior
10. Intermezzo (1939)
11. The Little Mermaid (1989)
12. Miss Julie
13. An Enemy of the People


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name. 

1. Notorious


----------



## Taggart

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious 
2. Psycho


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious 
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Rainman


----------



## Ingélou

SanAntone said:


> Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.
> 
> 1. Notorious
> 2. Psycho
> 3. Flashdance
> 4. Rainman


The film Rain Man has two words - so not counted, I'm afraid.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost 
6. It


----------



## D Smith

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost 
6. It
7. Impact


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact 
8. Up


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact
8. Up
9. Big


----------



## Chilham

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact
8. Up
9. Big
10. Inception


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact
8. Up
9. Big
10. Inception 
11. Jaws


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact
8. Up
9. Big
10. Inception
11. Jaws
12. Chinatown


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 71: Movies with one-word titles - but the word mustn't be a personal name.

1. Notorious
2. Psycho
3. Flashdance
4. Frozen
5. Ghost
6. It
7. Impact
8. Up
9. Big
10. Inception
11. Jaws
12. Chinatown
13. Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.*

1.) The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler 
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
7. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert 
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)
9. The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946) (James M. Cain)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)
9. The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946) (James M. Cain)
10. To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)
9. The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946) (James M. Cain)
10. To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee) 
11. The Puppet Masters (1994) Robert Heinlein


----------



## Chilham

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)
9. The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946) (James M. Cain)
10. To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee) 
11. The Puppet Masters (1994) Robert Heinlein
12. The Grapes of Wrath (John Steinbeck)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 72: American Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works - No Repeats...

List the author after the title.

1. The Maltese Falcon (1941) (Dashiell Hammett)
2. Giant (Edna Ferber)
3. The Last Picture Show (Larry McMurtry)
4. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
5. The Big Sleep (1946) Raymond Chandler
6. Dune (1984) Frank Herbert
7. No Country for Old Men (Cormac McCarthy)
8. For Whom the Bell Tolls (Ernest Hemingway)
9. The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946) (James M. Cain)
10. To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee)
11. The Puppet Masters (1994) Robert Heinlein
12. The Grapes of Wrath (John Steinbeck)
13. The Godfather (1972) Mario Puzo


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -*

1.) Bataan (1943)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart 
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## Chilham

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart 
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)
9. The Seven Samurai (1954)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)
9. The Seven Samurai (1954)
10. The Last Samurai


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)
9. The Seven Samurai (1954)
10. The Last Samurai
11. Dunkirk (2017)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)
9. The Seven Samurai (1954)
10. The Last Samurai
11. Dunkirk (2017) 
12. Pearl Harbor (2001)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 73: Movies With Extended Battle Sequences - Pretty Much All Hell Breaks Loose -

1. Bataan (1943)
2. Braveheart
3. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Zulu (1964)
6. Saving Private Ryan
7. 300
8. The Last of the Mohicans (1993)
9. The Seven Samurai (1954)
10. The Last Samurai
11. Dunkirk (2017)
12. Pearl Harbor (2001)
13. Hell is for Heroes (1962)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister


----------



## Taggart

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister 
2. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm 
3. Gone with the Wind


----------



## Chilham

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm 
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon 
5. Rain Man


----------



## Chilham

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon 
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## D Smith

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon 
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro


----------



## Chilham

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
9. Ice Cold in Alex


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
10. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof (1958)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
9. Ice Cold in Alex 
10. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof (1958) 
11. Some Like It Hot


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
9. Ice Cold in Alex
10. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof (1958)
11. Some Like It Hot
12. Long Hot Summer


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 74: Movies which are about weather events/ have weather terms in the title

1. Twister
2. The Perfect Storm
3. Gone with the Wind
4. Frost/Nixon
5. Rain Man
6. Gorillas in the Mist
7. House of Sand and Fog
8. The Snows of Kilimanjaro
10. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof (1958)
11. Some Like It Hot
12. Long Hot Summer
13. In The Heat of the Night (1967)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.*

1.) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1.) All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German) 
2.) The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)


----------



## Shaughnessy

heme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian) 
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian) 
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian)
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian) 
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French) 
9. The Ring (Koji Suzuki - Japanese)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian)
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French)
9. The Ring (Koji Suzuki - Japanese)
10. The Tin Drum (1979) (Günter Grass - German)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian) 
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French) 
9. The Ring (Koji Suzuki - Japanese)
10. The Tin Drum (1979) (Günter Grass - German)
11. Don Quixote (Miguel De Cervantes - Spanish)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian)
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French)
9. The Ring (Koji Suzuki - Japanese)
10. The Tin Drum (1979) (Günter Grass - German)
11. Don Quixote (Miguel De Cervantes - Spanish) 
12. Turkish Delight (Jan Wolkers - Dutch)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 75: Non UK / Non US Authors - Filmed Adaptations of Their Works...

No repeats - Add the author's name and nationality in parentheses after the title.


1. All Quiet On The Western Front (1930) (Erich Maria Remarque - German)
2. The Three Musketeers (many) (Alexandre Dumas - French)
3. The Birdcage (Jean Poiret - French)
4. The Unbearable Lightness of Being (1988) (Milan Kundera - Czech)
5. Doctor Zhivago (Boris Pasternak - Russian)
6. Babette's Feast ( Isak Dinesen - Danish)
7. The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco - Italian)
8. Les Misérables (Victor Hugo - French)
9. The Ring (Koji Suzuki - Japanese)
10. The Tin Drum (1979) (Günter Grass - German)
11. Don Quixote (Miguel De Cervantes - Spanish)
12. Turkish Delight (Jan Wolkers - Dutch)
13. The Diary of Anne Frank (1959) (Anne Frank - Dutch)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...*

1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946) 
2.) Charlies Angels 

:devil:


----------



## pianozach

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946) 
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...
> 
> 1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
> 2.) Charlies Angels
> 
> :devil:


.....  .....


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5. Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5. Heaven Can Wait
6. Gabriel


----------



## pianozach

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)
9. A Matter of Life and Death


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)
9. A Matter of Life and Death
10.) Legion


----------



## Chilham

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)
9. A Matter of Life and Death
10.) Legion
11. City of Angels


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)
9.). A Matter of Life and Death
10.) Legion
11.) City of Angels
12.) The Bishop's Wife (1947)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 76 - "Angels We Have Heard On High" - Movies with Angelic Beings...


1.) It's A Wonderful Life (1946)
2.) Charlie's Angels (2000)
3.) Michael (1996)
4.) Here Comes Mr. Jordan (1942)
5.) Heaven Can Wait
6.) Gabriel
7.) Dogma (1999)
8.) Angels In The Outfield (1951)
9.). A Matter of Life and Death
10.) Legion
11.) City of Angels
12.) The Bishop's Wife (1947)
13.) Fantasia


----------



## pianozach

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost


----------



## pianozach

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost 
4) Casper


----------



## pianozach

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost 
4) Casper 
5) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) Casper
5) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department 
6) The Others


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) Casper
5) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department 
6) The Others
7) The Legend of Hell House


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House 
5) Casper
6) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department
7) The Others
8) The Legend of Hell House 
9) The Sixth Sense


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House
5) Casper
6) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department
7) The Others
8) The Legend of Hell House
9) The Sixth Sense
10) Blithe Spirit


----------



## Chilham

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House
5) Casper
6) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department
7) The Others
8) The Legend of Hell House
9) The Sixth Sense
10) Blithe Spirit
11) A Christmas Carol


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House
5) Casper
6) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department
7) The Others
8) The Legend of Hell House
9) The Sixth Sense
10) Blithe Spirit
11) A Christmas Carol
12) House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 77 - Movies with ghosts

1) Ghostbusters
2) The Ghost and Mrs. Muir
3) Ghost
4) The Haunting of Hill House
5) Casper
6) R.I.P.D.: Rest in Peace Department
7) The Others
8) The Legend of Hell House
9) The Sixth Sense
10) Blithe Spirit
11) A Christmas Carol
12) House on Haunted Hill
13) The Woman in Black


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## Taggart

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence 
4. A Cry in the Dark


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens


----------



## Chilham

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max


----------



## D Smith

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max
9. Picnic at Hanging Rock


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max
9. Picnic at Hanging Rock
10. Paper Planes


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max
9. Picnic at Hanging Rock
10. Paper Planes
11. Closed for Winter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max
9. Picnic at Hanging Rock
10. Paper Planes
11. Closed for Winter
12. Mission Impossible II


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 78: Movies which are set at least partially in Australia and/or New Zealand

1. The Piano
2. Crocodile Dundee
3. Rabbit-Proof Fence
4. A Cry in the Dark
5. Sirens
6. Walkabout
7. Heavenly Creatures
8. Mad Max
9. Picnic at Hanging Rock
10. Paper Planes
11. Closed for Winter
12. Mission Impossible II 
13. The Cars That Ate Paris


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns 

1. Portrait of Jennie


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story


----------



## Joe B

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nun's on the Run
4. Sister Act


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nun's on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nun's on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Airplane!


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, I think Airplane! only features one nun, so continue with a new #6 please.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nun's on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## pianozach

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nun's on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus


----------



## Taggart

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus 
9. The Bells of St Mary's


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus
9. The Bells of St Mary's
10. The Magdalene Sisters


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus
9. The Bells of St Mary's
10. The Magdalene Sisters
11. Lilies of the Field


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus
9. The Bells of St Mary's
10. The Magdalene Sisters
11. Lilies of the Field
12. The Sound of Music


----------



## Taggart

Theme 79: Films featuring Nuns

1. Portrait of Jennie
2. The Nun's Story
3. Nuns on the Run
4. Sister Act
5. Agnes of God
6. Brother Sun, Sister Moon
7. Two Mules for Sister Sara
8. Black Narcissus
9. The Bells of St Mary's
10. The Magdalene Sisters
11. Lilies of the Field
12. The Sound of Music 
13. Philomena


----------



## Taggart

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1.101 Dalmatians


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1.101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1.101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction 
3. Single White Female


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1.101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity


----------



## pianozach

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1.101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity 
5. Maleficent


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
9. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
9. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters
10. Star Trek - First Contact (the Borg Queen )


----------



## Taggart

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
9. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters
10. Star Trek - First Contact (the Borg Queen  ) 
11. The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
9. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters
10. Star Trek - First Contact (the Borg Queen ) 
11. The Manchurian Candidate
12. Misery


----------



## Taggart

Theme 80: Films where the villain is a woman

1. 101 Dalmatians
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Single White Female
4. Double Indemnity
5. Maleficent
6. The Wizard of Oz
7. Body Heat
8. The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
9. Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters
10. Star Trek - First Contact (the Borg Queen )
11. The Manchurian Candidate
12. Misery 
13. Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Taggart

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 81 Films which are the last appearance of a star actor

1. The Misfits
2. The Shootist


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 81 Films which are the last appearance of a star actor

1. The Misfits
2. The Shootist
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper) 
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper) 
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)
10. The Female Animal (Hedy Lamarr)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)
10. The Female Animal (Hedy Lamarr)
11. Road to Perdition (Paul Newman)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)
10. The Female Animal (Hedy Lamarr)
11. Road to Perdition (Paul Newman)
12) ‘Furious 7’ (Paul Walker)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)
10. The Female Animal (Hedy Lamarr)
11. Road to Perdition (Paul Newman) 
12. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (Richard Harris)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 81 : Films which are the last appearance of a star actor (include the star in brackets)

1. The Misfits (Marilyn Monroe, Clarke Gable)
2. The Shootist (John Wayne)
3. Regina Roma (Ava Gardner)
4. Wicked Stepmother (Bette Davis)
5. Giant (James Dean)
6. The Naked Edge (Gary Cooper)
7. I Could Go On Singing (Judy Garland)
8. Gladiator (Oliver Reed)
9. 1984 (Richard Burton)
10. The Female Animal (Hedy Lamarr)
11. Road to Perdition (Paul Newman)
12. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (Richard Harris)
13. The Harder They Fall (Humphrey Bogart)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family.

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton) 
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton) 
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son) 
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers)
10) Cadence ( Charlie Sheen and Martin Sheen father and sun)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers)
10. Cadence (Charlie Sheen and Martin Sheen father and son)
11. Long Hot Summer (Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward, married)


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers) 
10. WUSA (Joanne Woodward and Paul Newman, married)


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board: 

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers)
10. Cadence (Charlie Sheen and Martin Sheen father and son)
11. Long Hot Summer (Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward, married)
12. WUSA (Joanne Woodward and Paul Newman, married)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 82: Films in which 2 actors are married or come from the same family

1. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf (Elizabeth Taylor married to Richard Burton)
2. Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart married to Lauren Bacall)
3. The Winter Guest (Phyllida Law and daughter Emma Thompson)
4. The Vikings (Tony Curtis & Janet Leigh, married)
5. The Long Riders (David, Keith and Robert Carradine, Stacy and James Keach, and Dennis and Randy Quaid, brothers)
6. It Runs In The Family - (Kirk, Michael & Cameron Douglas = father, son & son's son)
7. Tiger Bay (John and Hayley Mills - father and daughter)
8. Eyes Wide Shut (Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise, married)
9. Grand Hotel (John and Lionel Barrymore, brothers)
10. Cadence (Charlie Sheen and Martin Sheen father and son)
11. Long Hot Summer (Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward, married)
12. WUSA (Joanne Woodward and Paul Newman, married)
13. Port of Escape (Googie Withers & John McCallum, married)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word *and*

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933) 
2. To Have and Have Not (1944) 
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933) 
2. To Have and Have Not (1944) 
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4) Harold and Maude (1971)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944) 
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009) 
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958)


----------



## Metairie Road

Today, 09:00


Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958) 
9. Guys and Dolls (1955)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958)
9. Guys and Dolls (1955)
10. Pride and Prejudice (1940)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958)
9. Guys and Dolls (1955)
10. Pride and Prejudice (1940)
11. And Now For Something Completely Different (1971)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958)
9. Guys and Dolls (1955)
10. Pride and Prejudice (1940)
11. And Now For Something Completely Different (1971)
12. Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Titles of movies which contain the word and

1. The Power and The Glory (1933)
2. To Have and Have Not (1944)
3. For Me and My Gal (1942)
4. Harold and Maude (1971)
5. Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
6. War and Peace (1956)
7. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (2009)
8. The Old Man and the Sea (1958)
9. Guys and Dolls (1955)
10. Pride and Prejudice (1940)
11. And Now For Something Completely Different (1971)
12. Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949) 
13. Thelma and Louise (1991)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)


----------



## Ingélou

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960) - set in Italy but apparently not shot there; hope that's okay?


----------



## Art Rock

Sure.



Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)


----------



## Ingélou

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954) 
5. Angels and Demons (2009)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954) 
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)


----------



## pianozach

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version). 

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954) 
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972)


----------



## Taggart

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972) 
9. The Italian Job (1969)


----------



## Ingélou

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972)
9. The Italian Job (1969)
10. Pompeii (2014)


----------



## D Smith

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972)
9. The Italian Job (1969)
10. Pompeii (2014)
11. Death in Venice (1971)


----------



## pianozach

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972)
9. The Italian Job (1969)
10. Pompeii (2014)
11. Death in Venice (1971) 
12. Caligula (1979)


----------



## SanAntone

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies which are set at least partially in Italy

1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
2. Spartacus (1960)
3. Tuscan Wedding (2014)
4. Three Coins in the Fountain (1954)
5. Angels and Demons (2009)
6. Room with a View
7. Roman Holiday (1953)
8. The Godfather (1972)
9. The Italian Job (1969)
10. Pompeii (2014)
11. Death in Venice (1971)
12. Caligula (1979)
13. The Talented Mr. Ripley (1999)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: movies set in Brazil

1. Fitzcarraldo


----------



## Art Rock

We've done South America as a theme, including four movies set in Brazil (and including Fitzcarraldo).


----------



## SanAntone

Anyone can pick the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

And for those who have not seen it: the first post of the thread has an overview of the themes used.


----------



## pianozach

Let's go to 100 and then stop (as we did in the songs version).

Theme 84: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 84: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 84: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder


----------



## Ingélou

*Theme 85*: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder


----------



## Taggart

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder 
5. How to Murder Your Wife


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Anatomy of a Murder


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express 


(the old #7 was already used)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)
9. Manhattan Murder Mystery


----------



## D Smith

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)
9. Manhattan Murder Mystery
10. Charlie Chan's Murder Cruise


----------



## Chilham

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)
9. Manhattan Murder Mystery
10. Charlie Chan's Murder Cruise
11. A Murder of Crows


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)
9. Manhattan Murder Mystery
10. Charlie Chan's Murder Cruise
11. A Murder of Crows 
12. Murder, My Sweet (1944)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 85: Movies with the word murder in it. Variations of the word are OK (murders, murdered, murderer, murdering, etc.

1. Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932) - Bela Lugosi
2. Dial M for Murder
3. A Perfect Murder
4. Anatomy of a Murder
5. How to Murder Your Wife
6. Murder By Numbers
7. Murder on the Orient Express
8. Murder Will Out (1939)
9. Manhattan Murder Mystery
10. Charlie Chan's Murder Cruise
11. A Murder of Crows 
12. Murder, My Sweet (1944)
13. Mike's Murder


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979) 
4. Looper (2012)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979) 
4. Looper (2012)
5) The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984) 
6. The Terminator (1984)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek !V: The Voyage Home (1986)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek !V: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris


----------



## Taggart

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek !V: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris 
9. The Time Traveller's Wife


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek !V: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris
9. The Time Traveller's Wife
10. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris
9. The Time Traveller's Wife
10. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
11. The Tomorrow War


----------



## Taggart

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris
9. The Time Traveller's Wife
10. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
11. The Tomorrow War 
12. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86. Movies involving time travel


Theme 86. Movies involving time travel

1. The Time Machine (1960)
2. Back to the Future (1985)
3. Time After Time (1979)
4. Looper (2012)
5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
6. The Terminator (1984)
7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (1986)
8. Midnight in Paris
9. The Time Traveller's Wife
10. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
11. The Tomorrow War
12. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
13. Donnie Darko (2001)


----------



## Ingélou

Rogerx said:


> Theme 86. Movies involving time travel
> 
> Theme 86. Movies involving time travel
> 
> 1. The Time Machine (1960)
> 2. Back to the Future (1985)
> 3. Time After Time (1979)
> 4. Looper (2012)
> 5. The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)
> 6. The Terminator (1984)
> 7. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home (1986)
> 8. Midnight in Paris
> 9. The Time Traveller's Wife
> 10. Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
> 11. The Tomorrow War
> 12. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
> 13. Donnie Darko (2001)


Are you putting another one up? :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age ( if it's been done then I am sorry)

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age 

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue Is the Warmest Colour


----------



## Sid James

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table 
5. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Sid James

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Dirty Dancing


----------



## Sid James

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There
9. Little Women


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age


Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There
9. Little Women
10. The Cure


----------



## Sid James

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There
9. Little Women
10. The Cure
11. Empire of the Sun


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There
9. Little Women
10. The Cure
11. Empire of the Sun
12. Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87. Movies involving Coming of age

1. I Killed My Mother (2009)
2. Gregory's Girl
3. Blue is the Warmest Colour
4. An Angel At My Table
5. 10 Things I Hate About You
6. Freeze Die Come to Life
7. Dirty Dancing
8. When Marnie Was There
9. Little Women
10. The Cure
11. Empire of the Sun
12. Memoirs of a Geisha
13. Grease


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber


----------



## Taggart

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber 
2. Love me Tender


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now


----------



## Taggart

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now 
7. Play Misty for Me


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die
9. Call me by your name


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die
9. Call me by your name
10. Die another day


----------



## pianozach

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die
9. Call me by your name
10. Die another day
11. Never Say Never Again


----------



## D Smith

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die
9. Call me by your name
10. Die another day
11. Never Say Never Again
12. Help!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Titles which are imperatives/ commands.

1. Carry On Up The Khyber
2. Love me Tender
3. Reach For The Sky
4. Run Lola Run
5. Stand By Me
6. Don't Look Now
7. Play Misty for Me
8. Live and Let Die
9. Call me by your name
10. Die another day
11. Never Say Never Again
12. Help!
13. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning


----------



## Taggart

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning 
2. North to Alaska


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska 
3. Hawaii 
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre 
5. Nebraska (2013)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013) 
6. Autumn in New York


----------



## Chilham

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska 
3. Hawaii 
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013) 
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona


----------



## pianozach

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska 
3. Hawaii 
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nevada (1944)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013)
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona 
8. Nevada (1944)
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013)
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona 
8. Nevada (1944)
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
10. The Hotel New Hampshire


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013)
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona
8. Nevada (1944)
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
10. The Hotel New Hampshire 
11. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013)
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona
8. Nevada (1944)
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
10. The Hotel New Hampshire
11. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom 
12. Virginia City (1940)


----------



## Art Rock

Can we do it? 13 different states?


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 89: Movies which include one of the United States of America in their title

1. Mississippi Burning
2. North to Alaska
3. Hawaii
4. The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
5. Nebraska (2013)
6. Autumn in New York
7. Raising Arizona
8. Nevada (1944)
9. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
10. The Hotel New Hampshire
11. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
12. Virginia City (1940)
13. Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## SanAntone

Someone else pick the next theme.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 90: Movies set at least partially in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90: Movies set at least partially in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped 
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie


----------



## D Smith

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped 
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man 
5. Eye of the Needle


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle 
6. Barry Lyndon


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon 
7. Local Hero


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore


----------



## Taggart

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore 
9. Greyfriars Bobby


----------



## Chilham

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore 
9. Greyfriars Bobby
10. The Commitments


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore
9. Greyfriars Bobby
10. The Commitments 
11. Skyfall


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore
9. Greyfriars Bobby
10. The Commitments
11. Skyfall
12. The Informer (1935)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 90: Movies at least partially set in Ireland or Scotland

1. The Quiet Man
2. Kidnapped
3. The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie
4. The Wicker Man
5. Eye of the Needle
6. Barry Lyndon
7. Local Hero
8. Whisky Galore
9. Greyfriars Bobby
10. The Commitments
11. Skyfall
12. The Informer (1935)
13. Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Sid James

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium 
3. 1984


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board:

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984


----------



## pianozach

Corrected board:

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York


----------



## Rogerx

Corrected board:

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting




1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go 
8. Logan's Run


----------



## Sid James

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go 
8. Logan's Run
9. Planet of the Apes


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go
8. Logan's Run
9. Planet of the Apes 
10. Mad Max


----------



## Sid James

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go
8. Logan's Run
9. Planet of the Apes 
10. Mad Max
11. I Am Legend


----------



## pianozach

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go
8. Logan's Run
9. Planet of the Apes 
10. Mad Max
11. I Am Legend
12. Idiocracy


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 91: Movies with a dystopian setting

1. Blade Runner
2. Elysium
3. The Road
4. 1984
5. Brazil
6. Escape From New York
7. Never let me go
8. Logan's Run
9. Planet of the Apes
10. Mad Max
11. I Am Legend
12. Idiocracy
13. Soylent Green


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit


----------



## Taggart

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit 
2. 9 to 5


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country


----------



## Chilham

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo 
6. Coal Miner's Daughter 
7. Modern Times


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence
9. Salt of the Earth


----------



## Taggart

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence
9. Salt of the Earth 
10. I'm Alright Jack


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence
9. Salt of the Earth 
10. I'm Alright Jack
11. Norma Rae


----------



## Sid James

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence
9. Salt of the Earth 
10. I'm Alright Jack
11. Norma Rae
12. Suffragette


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 92: Films about industry (mining, manufacturing etc), life in industrial communities, or industrial relations

1. The Man In The White Suit
2. 9 to 5
3. Brassed Off
4. North Country
5. Peterloo
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. Modern Times
8. The Angry Silence
9. Salt of the Earth
10. I'm Alright Jack
11. Norma Rae
12. Suffragette
13. The Molly Maguires


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People


----------



## Taggart

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People 
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People 
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck


----------



## Chilham

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents


----------



## Chilham

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents
9. My Family and Other Animals


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents
9. My Family and Other Animals
10. The Godfather


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents
9. My Family and Other Animals
10. The Godfather
11. Instant Family


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents
9. My Family and Other Animals
10. The Godfather
11. Instant Family 
12. The Addams Family


----------



## Taggart

Theme 93: Family - Movies which focus on the culture or the problems within a particular family, or which have the word 'family' in the title.

1. Ordinary People
2. My Big Fat Greek Wedding
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. Moonstruck
5. Kramer v Kramer
6. Swiss Family Robinson
7. The World According to Garp
8. Meet The Parents
9. My Family and Other Animals
10. The Godfather
11. Instant Family 
12. The Addams Family 
13. Little Women


----------



## Taggart

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Balou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical) 
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)


----------



## D Smith

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy) 
9. Brokeback Mountain (love story)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy)
9. Brokeback Mountain (love story) 
10. All the Pretty Horses (coming of age love story)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy)
9. Brokeback Mountain (love story)
10. All the Pretty Horses (coming of age love story)
11. Paint Your Wagon (musical)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy)
9. Brokeback Mountain (love story)
10. All the Pretty Horses (coming of age love story)
11. Paint Your Wagon (musical) 
12. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (musical)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 94: Westerns which could also be classified in another genre e.g. murder mystery, comedy, musical (add the genre in brackets)

1. Five Card Stud (Murder Mystery)
2. Cat Ballou (maybe more of a comedy that could be classified as a western)
3. Calamity Jane (Musical)
4. Blazing Saddles (Comedy)
5. Annie, Get Your Gun (Musical)
6. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (Horror or Comedy)
7. Three Amigos (comedy)
8. Support Your Local Gunfighter (comedy)
9. Brokeback Mountain (love story)
10. All the Pretty Horses (coming of age love story)
11. Paint Your Wagon (musical) 
12. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (musical)
13. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence (a murder mystery if I remember correctly)


New Theme open to others.


----------



## Sid James

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## pianozach

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born


----------



## Sid James

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights


----------



## pianozach

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance

_The concert hall is hosting a production of H.M.S. Pinafore._


----------



## Sid James

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind (Nobel Prize awarded in the Stockholm Concert Hall)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist


----------



## Sid James

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist 
8. Green Book


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist 
8. Green Book
9. Foul Play


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist 
8. Green Book
9. Foul Play
10. Billy Elliot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist
8. Green Book
9. Foul Play
10. Billy Elliot 
11. Dangerous Moonlight


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist 
8. Green Book
9. Foul Play
10. Billy Elliot
11. Dangerous Moonlight
12. Moonstruck


----------



## Sid James

Theme 95: Movies with a scene in a concert hall.

1. The Man Who Knew Too Much
2. A Star Is Born
3. The Living Daylights
4. The Pirates of Penzance
5. Duet for One
6. A Beautiful Mind
7. The Pianist 
8. Green Book
9. Foul Play
10. Billy Elliot
11. Dangerous Moonlight
12. Moonstruck
13. An American in Paris


----------



## Sid James

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs 
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story


----------



## Sid James

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs 
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest 
4. Scary Movie


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again


----------



## Taggart

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again 
6. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans 
8. Hot Shots!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans
8. Hot Shots!
9. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery


----------



## Sid James

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans
8. Hot Shots!
9. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
10. Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans
8. Hot Shots!
9. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
10. Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein 
11. Airplane!


----------



## Taggart

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans
8. Hot Shots!
9. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
10. Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
11. Airplane! 
12. Young Frankenstein


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Spoof (parody) comedy sending up other genres.

1. Spaceballs
2. Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story
3. Galaxy Quest
4. Scary Movie
5. Johnny English Strikes Again
6. Blazing Saddles
7. Meet The Spartans
8. Hot Shots!
9. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
10. Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
11. Airplane!
12. Young Frankenstein
13. Mars Attacks!


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)... 

1. The Greatest Show On Earth


----------



## Taggart

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth 
2. Dumbo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo 
3. Octopussy


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl


----------



## Taggart

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl 
5. The Entertainer


----------



## D Smith

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl 
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada


----------



## Metairie Road

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada 
9. Singin' In The Rain


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada
9. Singin' In The Rain
10. The Punch and Judy Man


----------



## pianozach

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada
9. Singin' In The Rain
10. The Punch and Judy Man
11. Carnival


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada
9. Singin' In The Rain
10. The Punch and Judy Man
11. Carnival
12. Toby Tyler


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 97: Movies which feature the Circus or Vaudeville or Music Hall or Seaside Shows (etc)...

1. The Greatest Show On Earth
2. Dumbo
3. Octopussy
4. Funny Girl
5. The Entertainer
6. Sawdust & Tinsel
7. The Big Circus
8. La Strada
9. Singin' In The Rain
10. The Punch and Judy Man
11. Carnival
12. Toby Tyler
13. Beaches

I abstain from starting the next theme.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and / or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening


----------



## Taggart

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening 
6. WALL-E


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. A Civil Action


----------



## pianozach

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. A Civil Action
10. Swamp Thing


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. A Civil Action
10. Swamp Thing
11. Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Sid James

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. A Civil Action
10. Swamp Thing
11. Romeo & Juliet
12. The Day After


----------



## pianozach

Theme 98: Movies about Poisons and/or Pollution

1. Erin Brockovich
2. Dark Waters
3. Silkwood
4. On Deadly Ground
5. The Happening
6. WALL-E
7. An Enemy of the People
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. A Civil Action
10. Swamp Thing
11. Romeo & Juliet
12. The Day After
13. The Toxic Avenger


----------



## pianozach

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore] 
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]


----------



## Sid James

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)


----------



## Art Rock

This theme has considerable overlap with theme 37 ("Movies in which a US President is in the title or is one of the main characters") and two of these five were mentioned then). Let's run with it - but it goes to show it's time to close this game after the next subject.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull) 
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull) 
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd) 
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)
9) Absolute Power (President Alan Richmond)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)
9) Absolute Power (President Alan Richmond) 
10) Airline Disaster (President Harriet Franklin)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)
9) Absolute Power (President Alan Richmond)
10) Airline Disaster (President Harriet Franklin) 
11) The Sum of All Fears (President Fowler)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)
9) Absolute Power (President Alan Richmond)
10) Airline Disaster (President Harriet Franklin)
11) The Sum of All Fears (President Fowler)
12) American Dreamz (President Joseph Staton)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 99: Films that feature a fictional American President. Name the film, and the president.

1) Independence Day [President Thomas J. Whitmore]
2) Dave [President Bill Mitchell]
3) Seven Days in May [President Jordan Lyman]
4) Air Force one (President James Marshall)
5) Angel Has Fallen (President Morgan Freeman, wait, I mean President Allan Trumbull)
6) Clear and Present Danger (President Bennett)
7) The American President (President Andrew Shepherd)
8) Dr Strangelove (President Merkin Muffley)
9) Absolute Power (President Alan Richmond)
10) Airline Disaster (President Harriet Franklin)
11) The Sum of All Fears (President Fowler)
12) American Dreamz (President Joseph Staton) 
13) White House Down (President James Sawyer)

We leave it to Art Rock to finish off.


----------



## Art Rock

To round it off, I went all chauvinist.

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far


----------



## Ingélou

And why not!  :tiphat:

Thanks, @Art Rock, for this wonderfully entertaining game, during which I've learned about many new films, and have realised just how many old films I've seen, thanks to the BBC on Sunday afternoons! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank


----------



## Taggart

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank 
3. Tulip Fever


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever 
4. Blade Runner


(starring Dutch actor Rutger Hauer)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever 
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Chilham

Theme 100. The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever 
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle (Sylvia Kristel). :devil:


----------



## Rogerx

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever 
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle (Sylvia Kristel). :devil:
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## Art Rock

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring 
8. Golden Eye

Starring Famke Janssen as Xenia Onatopp...


----------



## Ingélou

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring
8. Golden Eye
9. Diamonds Are Forever (checking out gems in Amsterdam)


----------



## Taggart

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring
8. Golden Eye
9. Diamonds Are Forever (checking out gems in Amsterdam) 
10. Kidnapping Mr. Heineken


----------



## Sid James

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring
8. Golden Eye
9. Diamonds Are Forever (checking out gems in Amsterdam)
10. Kidnapping Mr. Heineken
11. Loving Vincent


----------



## Metairie Road

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring
8. Golden Eye
9. Diamonds Are Forever (checking out gems in Amsterdam)
10. Kidnapping Mr. Heineken
11. Loving Vincent 
12. Lust For Life


----------



## Art Rock

The Netherlands. Movie set in the Netherlands, about Dutchmen, Dutch actors and so on.

1. A bridge too far
2. The Diary of Anne Frank
3. Tulip Fever
4. Blade Runner
5. The Fault in Our Stars
6. Emmanuelle
7. Girl with a Pearl Earring
8. Golden Eye
9. Diamonds Are Forever
10. Kidnapping Mr. Heineken
11. Loving Vincent
12. Lust For Life 
13. Rembrandt (1936)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, Rembrandt is a fitting end to the final topic. Thanks everyone for playing this game for 100 episodes. Thanks also to Ingélou for introducing this game concept to Talk Classical. Maybe we can play another one of these if a suitable topic comes up.


----------

